# Routine quotidiana stress ... la coppia scoppia



## ytumamatambien (6 Giugno 2013)

Sono un nuovo iscritto, giovane uomo sposato da una decina d'anni con 2 figli in età di  scuola elementare e leggendo il forum mi pare che non si consideri  abbastanza quanto anche la routine e gli impegni quotidiani (la  cosiddetta vita quotidiana) possano logorare un rapporto di coppia.
Qui vedo molte persone (non tutte per fortuna) che si strappano i  capelli per condannare chi tradisce, chi vuole trovare altro dal solito  tram tram quotidiano che si può descrivere così:

- portare e ritirare figli da scuola.
- lavoro
- lavori domestici ordinari e straordinari
- tempo di fare quasi nulla
- una vacanza all'anno se i risparmi lo consentono.
- fare le badanti dei figli oltre che dei nonni (anni fa erano molto meno seguiti di ora)
- ecc..

Senza considerare poi che col tempo la passione si affievolisce il sesso  anche. Le donne e probabilmente anche gli uomini cambiano: diventano  dei rompiscatole per non dire peggio. Si pretende che l'altro cambi, si è  meno disposti a sopportare: allora servono compromessi per continuare,  per i figli ,,,
per non parlare poi della confusione del ruolo del uomo e della donna  all'interno della coppia. Non so perchè ma in quasi tutte le coppie che  conosco comanda il gentil sesso ed alcuni (non pochi) uomini sono  relegati a maggiordomo.
Insomma forse ci si dovrebbe chiedere come fanno così tante coppie a  durare piuttosto che il perchè alcuni cercano di evadere dal quotidiano  ritrovando un po di passione di imprevedibilità..
è chiaro che il tradimento è sempre doloroso ma non è che avvenga per caso... quindi cercate di sorprendervi un po' meno


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2013)

ciao, benvenuto.

Ora ti massacrano!

Non farci caso.


----------



## passante (6 Giugno 2013)

massacrano? ho una partita di pallavolo tra poco, se no restavo a guardare 


scherzo y, 
benvenuto.


----------



## lunaiena (6 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> Sono un nuovo iscritto, giovane uomo sposato da una decina d'anni con 2 figli in età di  scuola elementare e leggendo il forum mi pare che non si consideri  abbastanza quanto anche la routine e gli impegni quotidiani (la  cosiddetta vita quotidiana) possano logorare un rapporto di coppia.
> Qui vedo molte persone (non tutte per fortuna) che si strappano i  capelli per condannare chi tradisce, chi vuole trovare altro dal solito  tram tram quotidiano che si può descrivere così:
> 
> - portare e ritirare figli da scuola.
> ...



benvenuto 
E chi si sorprende!


----------



## Ultimo (6 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> Sono un nuovo iscritto, giovane uomo sposato da una decina d'anni con 2 figli in età di  scuola elementare e leggendo il forum mi pare che non si consideri  abbastanza quanto anche la routine e gli impegni quotidiani (la  cosiddetta vita quotidiana) possano logorare un rapporto di coppia.
> Qui vedo molte persone (non tutte per fortuna) che si strappano i  capelli per condannare chi tradisce, chi vuole trovare altro dal solito  tram tram quotidiano che si può descrivere così:
> 
> - portare e ritirare figli da scuola.
> ...


Benvenuto.

Ma sorprenderci di cosa? Tranquillo qua tutto fa tendenza, sei tu che ci hai letto male, qua è come al rai, di tutto di più

Ma per passare ad un altro argomento, arrivi e fai capire qualcosa che francamente... mah... dico, arrivi e ci dici di sorprenderci un po meno? conosci totò quando dice, ma mi facci il piacere. sgherzo eh.


----------



## free (6 Giugno 2013)

ok, nessuna sorpresa, ma ci si può incazzare?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Giugno 2013)

si sensei!


----------



## Simy (6 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> Sono un nuovo iscritto, giovane uomo sposato da una decina d'anni con 2 figli in età di scuola elementare e leggendo il forum mi pare che non si consideri abbastanza quanto anche la routine e gli impegni quotidiani (la cosiddetta vita quotidiana) possano logorare un rapporto di coppia.
> Qui vedo molte persone (non tutte per fortuna) che si strappano i capelli per condannare chi tradisce, chi vuole trovare altro dal solito tram tram quotidiano che si può descrivere così:
> 
> - portare e ritirare figli da scuola.
> ...



c'hai un nick troppo difficile...non so come chiamarti.... 

ps. ma dove le leggi tutte ste persone che si sorprendono???


----------



## Minerva (6 Giugno 2013)

passante ha detto:


> massacrano? ho una partita di pallavolo tra poco, se no restavo a guardare
> 
> 
> scherzo y,
> benvenuto.


che ruolo?


----------



## lunaiena (6 Giugno 2013)

E' andato via ?
Mi sono sorpresa!


----------



## Minerva (6 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E' andato via ?
> Mi sono sorpresa!


è ytu:singleeye:


----------



## Camomilla (6 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> Sono un nuovo iscritto, giovane uomo sposato da una decina d'anni con 2 figli in età di  scuola elementare e leggendo il forum mi pare che non si consideri  abbastanza quanto anche la routine e gli impegni quotidiani (la  cosiddetta vita quotidiana) possano logorare un rapporto di coppia.
> Qui vedo molte persone (non tutte per fortuna) che si strappano i  capelli per condannare chi tradisce, chi vuole trovare altro dal solito  tram tram quotidiano che si può descrivere così:
> 
> - portare e ritirare figli da scuola.
> ...


QUINDI se ti becchi le corna non ti sorprendi??Magari le porti..CHISSA'!!!


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2013)

beh...mi sembra stia andando bene.
Si sta andando di ironia.
Ottimo.


----------



## ytumamatambien (6 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Benvenuto.
> 
> Ma sorprenderci di cosa? Tranquillo qua tutto fa tendenza, sei tu che ci hai letto male, qua è come al rai, di tutto di più
> 
> Ma per passare ad un altro argomento, arrivi e fai capire qualcosa che francamente... mah... dico, arrivi e ci dici di sorprenderci un po meno? conosci totò quando dice, ma mi facci il piacere. sgherzo eh.


probabilmente anzi sicuramente vi ho letto male. Volevo solo sapere che ne pensate di quello che ho scritto. So solo che tante persone nella mia situzione la pensano più o meno apertamente in questo modo. ytumamatambien (anche tua madre) è un film messicano. sono pronto all'autoflagellazione


----------



## ytumamatambien (6 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> QUINDI se ti becchi le corna non ti sorprendi??Magari le porti..CHISSA'!!!


non mi piace giudicare per luoghi comuni. mi piace approfondire le situazioni per capire... il luogo comune è una facile via di fuga come le convenzioni che la società si è data... ogni epoca storica ha le sue


----------



## ytumamatambien (6 Giugno 2013)

è chiaro che questa frase è un esagerazione
 "Insomma forse ci si dovrebbe chiedere come fanno così tante coppie a   durare piuttosto che il perchè alcuni cercano di evadere dal quotidiano   ritrovando un po di passione di imprevedibilità..". Certo che la mia esperienza mi dice che è veramente dura anche per le donne e la mia compagna sia ben chiaro.
Però secondo me in passato nella coppia vi era un soggetto debole e uno forte per questo vi erano meno separazioni e divorzi, ora nessuno dei due è disposto a star sotto..


----------



## lunaiena (6 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> è chiaro che questa frase è un esagerazione
> "Insomma forse ci si dovrebbe chiedere come fanno così tante coppie a   durare piuttosto che il perchè alcuni cercano di evadere dal quotidiano   ritrovando un po di passione di imprevedibilità..". Certo che la mia esperienza mi dice che è veramente dura anche per le donne e la mia compagna sia ben chiaro.
> Però secondo me in passato nella coppia vi era un soggetto debole e uno forte per questo vi erano meno separazioni e divorzi, ora nessuno dei due è disposto a star sotto..



Io preferisco star sopra 
però anche sotto non è male


----------



## passante (6 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> che ruolo?


centrale... avrei voluto fare il palleggiatore ma non sono abbastanza intelligente :singleeye:
:singleeye::singleeye:


----------



## passante (6 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> è chiaro che questa frase è un esagerazione
> "Insomma forse ci si dovrebbe chiedere come fanno così tante coppie a   durare piuttosto che il perchè alcuni cercano di evadere dal quotidiano   ritrovando un po di passione di imprevedibilità..". Certo che la mia esperienza mi dice che è veramente dura anche per le donne e la mia compagna sia ben chiaro.
> *Però secondo me in passato nella coppia vi era un soggetto debole e uno forte per questo vi erano meno separazioni e divorzi,* ora nessuno dei due è disposto a star sotto..


non ho capito


----------



## Minerva (6 Giugno 2013)

passante ha detto:


> centrale... avrei voluto fare il palleggiatore ma non sono abbastanza intelligente :singleeye:
> :singleeye::singleeye:


ho capito...lo hai scelto per lavorare meno e farti sostituire ogni tanto dal lbero


----------



## passante (6 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho capito...lo hai scelto per lavorare meno e farti sostituire ogni tanto dal lbero


:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> Sono un nuovo iscritto, giovane uomo sposato da una decina d'anni con 2 figli in età di  scuola elementare e leggendo il forum mi pare che non si consideri  abbastanza quanto anche la routine e gli impegni quotidiani (la  cosiddetta vita quotidiana) possano logorare un rapporto di coppia.
> Qui vedo molte persone (non tutte per fortuna) che si strappano i  capelli per condannare chi tradisce, chi vuole trovare altro dal solito  tram tram quotidiano che si può descrivere così:
> 
> - portare e ritirare figli da scuola.
> ...


http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=Z0btyhRYNLw&desktop_uri=/watch?v=Z0btyhRYNLw


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> Sono un nuovo iscritto, giovane uomo sposato da una decina d'anni con 2 figli in età di  scuola elementare e leggendo il forum mi pare che non si consideri  abbastanza quanto anche la routine e gli impegni quotidiani (la  cosiddetta vita quotidiana) possano logorare un rapporto di coppia.
> Qui vedo molte persone (non tutte per fortuna) che si strappano i  capelli per condannare chi tradisce, chi vuole trovare altro dal solito  tram tram quotidiano che si può descrivere così:
> 
> - portare e ritirare figli da scuola.
> ...





passante ha detto:


> massacrano? ho una partita di pallavolo tra poco, se no restavo a guardare
> 
> 
> scherzo y,
> benvenuto.


Ma i palloncini????


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> probabilmente anzi sicuramente vi ho letto male. Volevo solo sapere che ne pensate di quello che ho scritto. So solo che tante persone nella mia situzione la pensano più o meno apertamente in questo modo. ytumamatambien (anche tua madre) è un film messicano. sono pronto all'autoflagellazione


Ma no dai perché ??? Hai sostanzialmente elencato i motivi che possono alienare una coppia e in alcuni casi  portare al tradimento:smile:... Ma se scrivi ancora la parola Flagellazione qualcuno che qui si offre di farlo  lo trovi:smile:


----------



## passante (6 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma i palloncini????


erano belli, vero? è la mia casa arcobaleno  ma anche l'altro me di cielo non è male


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Giugno 2013)

passante ha detto:


> erano belli, vero? è la mia casa arcobaleno  ma anche l'altro me di cielo non è male


Se tanto mi da tanto no  ...Ciao viandante :smile:


----------



## ytumamatambien (6 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=Z0btyhRYNLw&desktop_uri=/watch?v=Z0btyhRYNLw


non mi riferivo a questa anche se non è male  :nuke:


----------



## ytumamatambien (6 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> non mi riferivo a questa anche se non è male  :nuke:


non credo la conzone si riferisca al film..


----------



## Leda (6 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> Sono un nuovo iscritto, giovane uomo sposato da una decina d'anni con 2 figli in età di scuola elementare e leggendo il forum mi pare che non si consideri abbastanza quanto anche la routine e gli impegni quotidiani (la cosiddetta vita quotidiana) possano logorare un rapporto di coppia.
> Qui vedo molte persone (non tutte per fortuna) che si strappano i capelli per condannare chi tradisce, chi vuole trovare altro dal solito tram tram quotidiano che si può descrivere così:
> 
> *- portare e ritirare figli da scuola.
> ...




Quello di cui mi sorprendo io, e sono seria, è che un modello di vita simile continui a costituire l'agognato traguardo nella testa di molti. Altro che tradimento. Se è lecito buttare la propria vita nel cesso in questo modo socialmente avvallato per non dire auspicato, non vedo perchè meravigliarsi se c'è chi decide che può fottersene della serenità di qualcun altro. Tanto è fottuto comunque, almeno affanculo ci va in compagnia.


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Quello di cui mi sorprendo io, e sono seria, *è che un modello di vita simile continui a costituire l'agognato traguardo nella testa di molti.* Altro che tradimento. Se è lecito buttare la propria vita nel cesso in questo modo socialmente avvallato per non dire auspicato, non vedo perchè meravigliarsi se c'è chi decide che può fottersene della serenità di qualcun altro. Tanto è fottuto comunque, almeno affanculo ci va in compagnia.


quoto. Ho pensato la stessa cosa.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Quello di cui mi sorprendo io, e sono seria, è che un modello di vita simile continui a costituire l'agognato traguardo nella testa di molti. Altro che tradimento. Se è lecito buttare la propria vita nel cesso in questo modo socialmente avvallato per non dire auspicato, non vedo perchè meravigliarsi se c'è chi decide che può fottersene della serenità di qualcun altro. Tanto è fottuto comunque, almeno affanculo ci va in compagnia.



Ma se ho annaspato e sputato sangue all'inverosimile per sfuggire in ogni modo e in ogni maniera a quell'insidia eh?
Proprio perchè non mi piacciono i modelli di vita no?

Allora mi fu chiesto di elaborare un modello alternativo.

Non ne sono stato capace e mi sono dato alla macchia.

E per contro cosa ho in casa:?

Una donna che adora il suo tran tran quotidiano...

Ora capisco perchè sei mesi dopo sposato ero già stanco morto di quella vita...

Ma io il re degli ignavi...il furfante gaglioffo...
dico onore agli eroi...ai martiri che hanno sacrificato la loro vita e la loro felicità a quell'altare!

E via allora verso nuove fantastiche imprese...


----------



## passante (6 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Quello di cui mi sorprendo io, e sono seria, è che un modello di vita simile continui a costituire l'agognato traguardo nella testa di molti. Altro che tradimento. Se è lecito buttare la propria vita nel cesso in questo modo socialmente avvallato per non dire auspicato, non vedo perchè meravigliarsi se c'è chi decide che può fottersene della serenità di qualcun altro. Tanto è fottuto comunque, almeno affanculo ci va in compagnia.


ma questo non è il traguardo, sono le contingenze, le fatiche della vita. oggi queste, legate ai bambini piccoli (per chi ha la fortuna di averne), domani altre, legate alla vecchiaia dei genitori, o a una propria malattia, o ad altre difficoltà e fatiche. la fatica è parte della vita, così come in montagna è parte stessa della vetta. 
il traguardo secondo me è la felicità. che si realizza, secondo me, non in uno specifico stato o contingenza di vita, ma in un certo modo di percorrerla e camminarla, questa benedetta vita. io sono convinto che si può essere felici anche nella fatica. ma non mi so spiegare, lo so.


----------



## Minerva (6 Giugno 2013)

proprio ieri leggendo un manifesto funerario che parlava di un angelo che li aveva lasciati (donna di 37 ani malata gravemente dalla nascita), pensavo a questi genitori che hanno passato la vita ad accudire costantemente la figlia  secondo per secondo , minuto per minuto , ora per ora etc
e tra me e me mi chiedevo quale vita, quale sacrificio , che sfortuna, non avevano fatto niente delle mille cose che fanno le persone più fortunate di loro..che vita grama..
però mi è anche venuto da pensare se veramente possiamo essere in grado di sapere qual 'è il vero genere di vita *che valga la pena vivere *e francamente non sono così sicura che non sia stata la loro.
come non sono altrettanto sicura che quello citato sopra non possa esserlo per qualcun altro.
quello che è triste è arrivare a denigrare un modello di vita che nessuno ci ha imposto e che avremmo potuto e dovuto 
prendere in mano deviando nella direzione che ci pareva più opportuna.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2013)

passante ha detto:


> ma questo non è il traguardo, sono le contingenze, le fatiche della vita. oggi queste, legate ai bambini piccoli (per chi ha la fortuna di averne), domani altre, legate alla vecchiaia dei genitori, o a una propria malattia, o ad altre difficoltà e fatiche. la fatica è parte della vita, così come in montagna è parte stessa della vetta.
> il traguardo secondo me è la felicità. che si realizza, secondo me, non in uno specifico stato o contingenza di vita, ma in un certo modo di percorrerla e camminarla, questa benedetta vita. io sono convinto che si può essere felici anche nella fatica. ma non mi so spiegare, lo so.


Ti amo.


----------



## Minerva (6 Giugno 2013)

passante ha detto:


> ma questo non è il traguardo, sono le contingenze, le fatiche della vita. oggi queste, legate ai bambini piccoli (per chi ha la fortuna di averne), domani altre, legate alla vecchiaia dei genitori, o a una propria malattia, o ad altre difficoltà e fatiche. la fatica è parte della vita, così come in montagna è parte stessa della vetta.
> il traguardo secondo me è la felicità. che si realizza, secondo me, non in uno specifico stato o contingenza di vita, ma in un certo modo di percorrerla e camminarla, questa benedetta vita. io sono convinto che si può essere felici anche nella fatica. ma non mi so spiegare, lo so.


ti ho capito benissimo e ti condivido


----------



## Leda (6 Giugno 2013)

passante ha detto:


> ma questo non è il traguardo, sono le contingenze, le fatiche della vita. oggi queste, legate ai bambini piccoli (per chi ha la fortuna di averne), domani altre, legate alla vecchiaia dei genitori, o a una propria malattia, o ad altre difficoltà e fatiche. la fatica è parte della vita, così come in montagna è parte stessa della vetta.
> il traguardo secondo me è la felicità. che si realizza, secondo me, non in uno specifico stato o contingenza di vita, ma in un certo modo di percorrerla e camminarla, questa benedetta vita. io sono convinto che si può essere felici anche nella fatica. ma non mi so spiegare, lo so.


Ma no, ti sei spiegato benissimo.
Certo che si può essere felici anche nella fatica. Basta che la fatica abbia un *senso*. Non uno qualunque: il tuo senso delle cose. Non tutti faremmo fatica per le stesse cose, perchè non ci interessano indistintamente tutti i traguardi (per dire, a me della vetta della montagna frega zero, ma della correzione delle verifiche dei miei studenti sì). 
E allora, quello che volevo dire - in modo molto provocatorio - è che se vivere in un certo modo, con quello specifico carico di fatiche che esso comporta, ha smesso di avere il senso che dovrebbe avere, penso che sarebbe più onorevole dichiararsi non adatti a quel tipo di percorso, che magari è stato scelto più per adesione acritica ad un modello convenzionale, che non definirsi dei mollaccioni costituzionali o stordirsi con diversivi vari a caccia di endorfine (alcol, gioco, droga o sesso, poco conta, se il fine è quello di distogliere l'attenzione dal fatto che viviamo in un modo che non ci corrisponde).


----------



## passante (6 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Basta che la fatica abbia un *senso*. Non uno qualunque: il tuo senso delle cose.


ecco, questo.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma no, ti sei spiegato benissimo.
> Certo che si può essere felici anche nella fatica. Basta che la fatica abbia un *senso*. Non uno qualunque: il tuo senso delle cose. Non tutti faremmo fatica per le stesse cose, perchè non ci interessano indistintamente tutti i traguardi (per dire, a me della vetta della montagna frega zero, ma della correzione delle verifiche dei miei studenti sì).
> E allora, quello che volevo dire - in modo molto provocatorio - è che se vivere in un certo modo, con quello specifico carico di fatiche che esso comporta, ha smesso di avere il senso che dovrebbe avere, penso che sarebbe più onorevole dichiararsi non adatti a quel tipo di percorso, che magari è stato scelto più per adesione acritica ad un modello convenzionale, che non definirsi dei mollaccioni costituzionali o stordirsi con diversivi vari a caccia di endorfine (alcol, gioco, droga o sesso, poco conta, se il fine è quello di distogliere l'attenzione sul fatto che viviamo in un modo che non ci corrisponde).


Non è che ci siano molte alternative a questa routine:   portare e ritirare figli da scuola.
 - lavoro
 - lavori domestici ordinari e straordinari
 - tempo di fare quasi nulla
 - una vacanza all'anno se i risparmi lo consentono.
 - fare le badanti dei figli oltre che dei nonni (anni fa erano molto meno seguiti di ora)
 - ecc.. 
Lavorare si deve lavorare, una casa va mantenuta. Se si hanno figli bisogna occuparsene.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma no, ti sei spiegato benissimo.
> Certo che si può essere felici anche nella fatica. Basta che la fatica abbia un *senso*. Non uno qualunque: il tuo senso delle cose. Non tutti faremmo fatica per le stesse cose, perchè non ci interessano indistintamente tutti i traguardi (per dire, a me della vetta della montagna frega zero, ma della correzione delle verifiche dei miei studenti sì).
> E allora, quello che volevo dire - in modo molto provocatorio - è che se vivere in un certo modo, con quello specifico carico di fatiche che esso comporta, ha smesso di avere il senso che dovrebbe avere, penso che sarebbe più onorevole dichiararsi non adatti a quel tipo di percorso, che magari è stato scelto più per adesione acritica ad un modello convenzionale, che non definirsi dei mollaccioni costituzionali o stordirsi con diversivi vari a caccia di endorfine (alcol, gioco, droga o sesso, poco conta, se il fine è quello di distogliere l'attenzione dal fatto che viviamo in un modo che non ci corrisponde).


Il senso della vita...fantastico...

[video=youtube;-ct0cV9qADI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ct0cV9qADI[/video]


----------



## Minerva (6 Giugno 2013)

a dire la verità a me sembra molto più triste una vita priva di queste cose


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che ci siano molte alternative a questa routine:   portare e ritirare figli da scuola.
> - lavoro
> - lavori domestici ordinari e straordinari
> - tempo di fare quasi nulla
> ...


L'alternativa è gigantesca:
Sta nel come facciamo le cose.
E non nel perchè le facciamo.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> a dire la verità a me sembra molto più triste una vita priva di queste cose


Perchè?
Ne ha altre.
Siamo noi scemi a credere che "il nostro modo di vivere"
Sia l'unico giusto e ammissibile.

Il problema è che noi possiamo vivere solo una cosa per volta...una vita per volta...
E nel tempo e spazio che ci è stato dato di vivere.


----------



## Minerva (6 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè?
> Ne ha altre.
> Siamo noi scemi a* credere che "il nostro modo di vivere"
> Sia l'unico giusto e ammissibile.*
> ...


guarda che è quello che ho detto sopra,
chiaro che parlassi solo per me


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda che è quello che ho detto sopra,
> chiaro che parlassi solo per me


E non sono cose che hai scelto.
Ma cose che hai trovato lì.


----------



## Leda (6 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda che è quello che ho detto sopra,
> chiaro che parlassi solo per me


Ma infatti! E' ovvio che se ti realizzi in una vita famigliare, non è che tu non senta la fatica, ma essendo finalizzata ad un obiettivo in cui credi, non ti pesa eccessivamente e non cerchi vie di fuga.
Altra cosa è affermare che ci sia un unico modo di condurre un'esistenza degna di questo nome.
E altra cosa ancora è lamentarsi di quello che comporta vivere una vita che si è scelti o cercare facili vie di fuga quando le alternative comunque ci sono. 
A volte penso che la fatica più grande, quella che molti non sono disposti a fare, sia cercare effettivamente un senso profondo a ciò che fanno. Può non essere quello comune, ma non varrebbe la pena provare a trovarlo comunque?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma infatti! E' ovvio che se ti realizzi in una vita famigliare, non è che tu non senta la fatica, ma essendo finalizzata ad un obiettivo in cui credi, non ti pesa eccessivamente e non cerchi vie di fuga.
> Altra cosa è affermare che ci sia un unico modo di condurre un'esistenza degna di questo nome.
> E altra cosa ancora è lamentarsi di quello che comporta vivere una vita che si è scelti o cercare facili vie di fuga quando le alternative comunque ci sono.
> A volte penso che la fatica più grande, quella che molti non sono disposti a fare, sia cercare effettivamente un senso profondo a ciò che fanno. Può non essere quello comune, ma non varrebbe la pena provare a trovarlo comunque?



Ma quello che facciamo non ha comunque un senso profondo per noi? 
Se no non lo farei no?

Mi può apparire stupida e insulsa la vita altrui no?
Ma mai la mia eh?


----------



## Leda (6 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma quello che facciamo non ha comunque un senso profondo per noi?
> Se no non lo farei no?
> 
> Mi può apparire stupida e insulsa la vita altrui no?
> Ma mai la mia eh?



Quando sento le persone giustificarsi, non ho mai l'impressione che siano totalmente convinte di quello che fanno.


----------



## Leda (6 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Quando sento le persone giustificarsi, non ho mai l'impressione che siano totalmente convinte di quello che fanno.



Per inciso: anche quelli che fanno proselitismo mi danno la stessa sensazione


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma infatti! E' ovvio che se ti realizzi in una vita famigliare, non è che tu non senta la fatica, ma essendo finalizzata ad un obiettivo in cui credi, non ti pesa eccessivamente e non cerchi vie di fuga.
> Altra cosa è affermare che ci sia un unico modo di condurre un'esistenza degna di questo nome.
> E altra cosa ancora è lamentarsi di quello che comporta vivere una vita che si è scelti o cercare facili vie di fuga quando le alternative comunque ci sono.
> A volte penso che *la fatica più grande, quella che molti non sono disposti a fare, sia cercare effettivamente un senso profondo a ciò che fanno*. Può non essere quello comune, ma non varrebbe la pena provare a trovarlo comunque?


:up::up:


----------



## Leda (7 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up::up:


_"Quello che dobbiamo rimettere in discussione sono i mattoni, il cemento, il vetro, come ci comportiamo a tavola, il modo in cui passiamo il tempo, i nostri ritmi. Tutto quello che sembra aver smesso per sempre di stupirci."

_Georges Perec


----------



## Brunetta (7 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> _"Quello che dobbiamo rimettere in discussione sono i mattoni, il cemento, il vetro, come ci comportiamo a tavola, il modo in cui passiamo il tempo, i nostri ritmi. Tutto quello che sembra aver smesso per sempre di stupirci."
> 
> _Georges Perec


Però forse è anche indole (e formazione). Io non smetto mai di stupirmi ed entusiasmarmi.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> probabilmente anzi sicuramente vi ho letto male. Volevo solo sapere che ne pensate di quello che ho scritto. So solo che tante persone nella mia situzione la pensano più o meno apertamente in questo modo. ytumamatambien (anche tua madre) è un film messicano. sono pronto all'autoflagellazione



:smile: Sai alcune volte guardavo un mio amico single, che bello guardarlo... che bello ascoltarlo.... che bella la sua libertà e il suo stile di vita. Ora quello stesso amico alcune volte mi diceva, ti invidio sai... hai una famiglia hai dei figli hai la tua serenità. quello che ho appena scritto è vero e fa parte di eventi accaduti, ma potrei anche inventarne e quindi fare altri esempi. Tu mi dirai, ma a che pro? io ti rispondo semplice... nella vita si fanno delle scelte e nel suo percorso ci si prendono delle responsabilità, c'è chi ha la capacità di rispettarle chi invece no. Sono stato chiaro? 

Guarda che ci vuole poco a godersi la vita rispettando gli ALTRI, basta rispettare se stessi e buona parte del gioco è fatto, quando invece non riusciamo nemmeno ad essere sereni con noi stessi abituati a lamentarci di tutto e abituati ad essere eterni bambini dando le colpe dei nostri malesseri agli altri..... bhe nascono esempi come quelli che hai scritto tu.


----------



## Rabarbaro (7 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> Sono un nuovo iscritto, giovane uomo sposato da una decina d'anni con 2 figli in età di  scuola elementare e leggendo il forum mi pare che non si consideri  abbastanza quanto anche la routine e gli impegni quotidiani (la  cosiddetta vita quotidiana) possano logorare un rapporto di coppia.
> Qui vedo molte persone (non tutte per fortuna) che si strappano i  capelli per condannare chi tradisce, chi vuole trovare altro dal solito  tram tram quotidiano che si può descrivere così:
> 
> - portare e ritirare figli da scuola.
> ...


Ma la coppia è di per sé una tale aberrazione della sottocellula più piccola della società che c'è da sperare non solo che abbia uno scoppio massivo, un po' come sotto un gigantesco attacco di Herpes che spappola le labbra, ma che si estingua del tutto e diventi una reliquia del passato infelice dell'umanità.
La sociatà moderna è tutta sbagliata, a partire dall'economia che, dopo il baratto, è divenuta un gioco che malversa le creature di iddio piuttosto che favorirne il sostentamento, per finire nella perdita della vergognba, l'unico vero valore che dovrebbe essere conservato e custodito.
La moda poi, con la sua ostentazione di promiscuità cromatiche e di forme, inneggia alla depravazione essa stessa, così come la politica che inneggia alla socialità condivisa piuttosto che alla conquista e sopraffazione degli altri stati, come invece dovrebbe fare se fosse sana e efficiente.
Gli animali domestici, poi, sono stati arruolati per compensare le minorazioni comunicative transumane e l'incapacità al dialogo incuneandosi come fantocci e totem di attenzioni fintamente corrisposte e slanci di affazione sterili come l'ibrido tra una cavalla e un asino.
L'alienazione e la destrutturazione che hanno caratterizzato, l'una, la classe operaia, l'altra, il sistema produttivo non sono certo il frutto di una scelta fordista dei piani quinquennali o del grande balzo in avanti, ma dell'orribile ed inutile complicazione tecnica di una società che era già sufficientemente evoluta prima che degenerasse scheggiando la selce e strondasse tronchi per farli rotolare innaturalmente.
Il pene, poi, è usato ed abusato nella sua funzione riproduttiva più di quella che dovrebbe essere. invece, la sua funzione primaria di produrre liquido disgustoso per umiliare gole e visi di donne da punire pubblicamente in salutari riti orientali.
Il conno è altremodo sfondato da pratiche insertive aliene al buonsenso ed alla tradizione, e sassi e legnetti vengono brutalmente dimenticati e sostituiti con propaggini maschie e polimeri di sintesi.
La nutrizione perde il senso, da un lato ingolfandosi di soia e dall'altro rigurgitandola per apparire prima politically correct e poi magri ed emaciati, quando gli animali sono da sempre ben lieti di donare il proprio corpo sia alla soddisfazione dello stomaco sia ai lavori domestici più avvilenti.
Ed il colore rosso fa davvero schifo, eppure lo si trova dappertutto, senza neppure una legge od una fatwa che lo abolisca per la sua violenza e la sua potenziale dannosità per mente e corpo.
Cioè, dopo tutto questo, non c'è davero da stupirsi che qualcuno si stia lamentando per qualcosa.
Indipendentemente dal modo in cui si lamenta e dall'oggetto della lamentela stessa, lui ha ragione!
Ma non ci si può fare nulla ed è tutta colpa della società!


----------



## Ultimo (7 Giugno 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma la coppia è di per sé una tale aberrazione della sottocellula più piccola della società che c'è da sperare non solo che abbia uno scoppio massivo, un po' come sotto un gigantesco attacco di Herpes che spappola le labbra, ma che si estingua del tutto e diventi una reliquia del passato infelice dell'umanità.
> La sociatà moderna è tutta sbagliata, a partire dall'economia che, dopo il baratto, è divenuta un gioco che malversa le creature di iddio piuttosto che favorirne il sostentamento, per finire nella perdita della vergognba, l'unico vero valore che dovrebbe essere conservato e custodito.
> La moda poi, con la sua ostentazione di promiscuità cromatiche e di forme, inneggia alla depravazione essa stessa, così come la politica che inneggia alla socialità condivisa piuttosto che alla conquista e sopraffazione degli altri stati, come invece dovrebbe fare se fosse sana e efficiente.
> Gli animali domestici, poi, sono stati arruolati per compensare le minorazioni comunicative transumane e l'incapacità al dialogo incuneandosi come fantocci e totem di attenzioni fintamente corrisposte e slanci di affazione sterili come l'ibrido tra una cavalla e un asino.
> ...


Si ma tu devi pagare un pegno, non puoi costringerci a leggere senza poi pagarne uno, ecco il mio pegno; che significa: conno, fatwa.

Non ti permettere di scrivermi di cercarlo sul web, altrimenti ti chiamerò rabby vita natural durante.


----------



## Rabarbaro (7 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si ma tu devi pagare un pegno, non puoi costringerci a leggere senza poi pagarne uno, ecco il mio pegno; che significa: conno, fatwa.
> 
> Non ti permettere di scrivermi di cercarlo sul web, altrimenti ti chiamerò rabby vita natural durante.


Vagina e condanna (a morte) rispettivamente.


----------



## Eretteo (7 Giugno 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma la coppia è di per sé una tale aberrazione della sottocellula più piccola della società che c'è da sperare non solo che abbia uno scoppio massivo, un po' come sotto un gigantesco attacco di Herpes che spappola le labbra, ma che si estingua del tutto e diventi una reliquia del passato infelice dell'umanità.
> La sociatà moderna è tutta sbagliata, a partire dall'economia che, dopo il baratto, è divenuta un gioco che malversa le creature di iddio piuttosto che favorirne il sostentamento, per finire nella perdita della vergognba, l'unico vero valore che dovrebbe essere conservato e custodito.
> La moda poi, con la sua ostentazione di promiscuità cromatiche e di forme, inneggia alla depravazione essa stessa, così come la politica che inneggia alla socialità condivisa piuttosto che alla conquista e sopraffazione degli altri stati, come invece dovrebbe fare se fosse sana e efficiente.
> Gli animali domestici, poi, sono stati arruolati per compensare le minorazioni comunicative transumane e l'incapacità al dialogo incuneandosi come fantocci e totem di attenzioni fintamente corrisposte e slanci di affazione sterili come l'ibrido tra una cavalla e un asino.
> ...


Decisamente ci voleva un po' di ragionevolezza.
Almeno qualcuno che apprezza i prisci mores,non fermarti qui!


----------



## viola di mare (7 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :smile: Sai alcune volte guardavo un mio amico single, che bello guardarlo... che bello ascoltarlo.... che bella la sua libertà e il suo stile di vita. Ora quello stesso amico alcune volte mi diceva, ti invidio sai... hai una famiglia hai dei figli hai la tua serenità. quello che ho appena scritto è vero e fa parte di eventi accaduti, ma potrei anche inventarne e quindi fare altri esempi. Tu mi dirai, ma a che pro? io ti rispondo semplice... nella vita si fanno delle scelte e nel suo percorso ci si prendono delle responsabilità, c'è chi ha la capacità di rispettarle chi invece no. *Sono stato chiaro*?
> 
> Guarda che ci vuole poco a godersi la vita rispettando gli ALTRI, basta rispettare se stessi e buona parte del gioco è fatto, quando invece non riusciamo nemmeno ad essere sereni con noi stessi abituati a lamentarci di tutto e abituati ad essere eterni bambini dando le colpe dei nostri malesseri agli altri..... bhe nascono esempi come quelli che hai scritto tu.



chiarissimo, preciso e puntuale
:up:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Giugno 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> chiarissimo, preciso e puntuale
> :up:



Per me..... è un super complimento. :bacio:


----------



## Eliade (7 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> Sono un nuovo iscritto, giovane uomo sposato da una decina d'anni con 2 figli in età di  scuola elementare e leggendo il forum mi pare che non si consideri  abbastanza quanto anche la routine e gli impegni quotidiani (la  cosiddetta vita quotidiana) possano logorare un rapporto di coppia.
> Qui vedo molte persone (non tutte per fortuna) che si strappano i  capelli per condannare chi tradisce, chi vuole trovare altro dal solito  tram tram quotidiano che si può descrivere così:
> 
> - portare e ritirare figli da scuola.
> ...


E immagino te l'abbia ordinato il medico di fare i figli, fare vacanze, etc..

Penso che quello che hai scritto siano una marea di minchiate. Hai solo perso tempo, non solo per scriverle, ma anche per pensarle.

Il solito tramtram di autorizza a cercare altro?
Cioè il/la compagno/a ignara deve essere vittima della inadeguatezza di sostenere le scelte fatte dall'altro?

Chi lo ha ordinato di sposarsi, fare figli, e andare a lavorare? Si può anche andare a fare il vagabondo, in giro per il mondo[FONT=arial, sans-serif]*.*[/FONT]
Queste cose impiegano quasi il 100% del tempo, prima di ficcarci con la testa nel frigo, si dovrebbe valutare l'ipotesi di una lunga dieta. Per esempio, io non voglio figli...ed è una scelta a cui proprio non intendo rinunciare. Sono tanto carini, pacioccosi, ma dopo 15 minuti di spupazzamenti...meglio che torni dai genitori. :condom:

Non si costringe l'altro ad assumersi certe responsabilità...si sceglie autonomamente di assumerle. Quindi si, badare ai figli e nonni, non avere tempo, non è un motivo valido per cercare altro.

Ma poi...riesci almeno a capire la paraculaggine delle tue parole?
Scrivi che il tram tram non lascia tempo di fare quasi nulla..e allora dove lo trovi il tempo per cercare altro? 
Lo levi alla famiglia? Al lavoro? Allora non è un problema di tempo, è un problema di volontà, paraculaggine ed egoismo...altro che tram tram.
Ecco perché si rimane sorpresi, se avevi tempo per altro...allora avevi tempo di dedicarti di più al coniuge, invece hai preferito altro.




P.S. Forse non hai letto bene, o forse hai letto altrove, ma qui una delle frasi ricorrenti di molti traditori/rici è: non l'ho cercato, mio malgrado, non volevo, non è stato voluto, è piovuto dal cielo, è stato il destino. Dove cazzo l'hai letto che non avviene per caso? Torna a rileggere va...:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Giugno 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> E immagino te l'abbia ordinato il medico di fare i figli, fare vacanze, etc..
> 
> Penso che quello che hai scritto siano una marea di minchiate. Hai solo perso tempo, non solo per scriverle, ma anche per pensarle.
> 
> ...


auhuahuahahaahah era da tanto che non ti leggevo così..... 


:cincin::bacio:
















































































































































:culo:


----------



## viola di mare (7 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Per me..... è un super complimento. :bacio:



infatti è un complimento:bacio:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2013)

*La mia routine...*

[video=youtube;8cVyh3CGFB4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cVyh3CGFB4[/video]


----------



## Innominata (9 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti ho capito benissimo e ti condivido


Passante, anch'io ho capito.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> Sono un nuovo iscritto, giovane uomo sposato da una decina d'anni con 2 figli in età di  scuola elementare e leggendo il forum mi pare che non si consideri  abbastanza quanto anche la routine e gli impegni quotidiani (la  cosiddetta vita quotidiana) possano logorare un rapporto di coppia.
> Qui vedo molte persone (non tutte per fortuna) che si strappano i  capelli per condannare chi tradisce, chi vuole trovare altro dal solito  tram tram quotidiano che si può descrivere così:
> 
> - portare e ritirare figli da scuola.
> ...


Ora hai bisogno di un buon baby-sitter per poterti realizzare altrove, vero?


----------



## sienne (10 Giugno 2013)

Ciao 

quotissimo Eliade ... :smile:

inoltre ...

il "tram-tram" ... sta a noi colorirlo!
mangiare ... una cosa da curare! e stare assieme e chiacchierare ... 
fare la spesa ... piccole liste ai bambini. loro si divertano a prendere il latte e portalro alla madre/padre
nei tragitti da un posto all'altro ... ci sono una marea di giochi di parole, numeri ... e si canta! 

ecc. ecc. 

ma che diamine ... lo si sceglie! e allora curare al meglio! 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quotissimo Eliade ... :smile:
> 
> ...


brava sienne.
 con  personalità e cura riusciamo a rendere la quotidianità molto più piacevole e meno scontata


----------



## Brunetta (10 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quotissimo Eliade ... :smile:
> 
> ...


Stupido è chi lo stupido fa. Si annoia chi noioso è.


----------



## ytumamatambien (11 Giugno 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> E immagino te l'abbia ordinato il medico di fare i figli, fare vacanze, etc..
> 
> Penso che quello che hai scritto siano una marea di minchiate. Hai solo perso tempo, non solo per scriverle, ma anche per pensarle.
> 
> ...



scusa mo ho avuto tempo solo oggi di rispondervi... ecco la maestrina che fa la morale. Quanti figli hai? Quanti soldi hai? Chi li fa i lavori di casa? e soprattutto dove lo trovi il tempo di questi discorsi così "originali".  Questi sì pieni di luoghi comuni e di buonismo a buon mercato...
Quanti anni hai? Chi sei tu per giudicare la vita degli altri senza conoscerne la storia, le esperienze.... Sei della famiglia bradford? andate a prendere il latte in compagnia sorridendo e magari avete chi vi fa i lavori di casa e vi tiene i figli.. fate le vostre vacanze da 5000 euro l'anno? ... per te è tutto così semplice?
La mia intenzione non era quella di dire se tradite è meglio, bensì di elencare le difficoltà della vita di coppia attuale che sono molto maggiori a mio avviso di quelle del passato. 
è chiaro che io non ho alcuna intenzione di rifuggire dalle mie responsabilità... una cosa è dire questo l'altra è dire che è tutto rose e fiori e che non si cerca altro.. questa è ipocrisia bella e buona.
Ogni coppia e situazione ha un proprio equilibrio non sono tutti stati fortunati come te al mondo... molti ti invidieranno..


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> scusa mo ho avuto tempo solo oggi di rispondervi... ecco la maestrina che fa la morale. Quanti figli hai? Quanti soldi hai? Chi li fa i lavori di casa? e soprattutto dove lo trovi il tempo di questi discorsi così "originali".  Questi sì pieni di luoghi comuni e di buonismo a buon mercato...
> Quanti anni hai? Chi sei tu per giudicare la vita degli altri senza conoscerne la storia, le esperienze.... Sei della famiglia bradford? andate a prendere il latte in compagnia sorridendo e magari avete chi vi fa i lavori di casa e vi tiene i figli.. fate le vostre vacanze da 5000 euro l'anno? ... per te è tutto così semplice?
> *La mia intenzione *non *era *quella di dire se tradite è meglio, bensì *di elencare le difficoltà della vita di coppia attuale che sono molto maggiori a mio avviso di quelle del passato. *
> è chiaro che io non ho alcuna intenzione di rifuggire dalle mie responsabilità... una cosa è dire questo l'altra è dire che è tutto rose e fiori e che non si cerca altro.. questa è ipocrisia bella e buona.
> Ogni coppia e situazione ha un proprio equilibrio non sono tutti stati fortunati come te al mondo... molti ti invidieranno..


:nuke: Se non avessi una famiglia faresti la rock star con groupies diverse ogni sera in albergo?


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> scusa mo ho avuto tempo solo oggi di rispondervi... ecco la maestrina che fa la morale. Quanti figli hai? Quanti soldi hai? Chi li fa i lavori di casa? e soprattutto dove lo trovi il tempo di questi discorsi così "originali". Questi sì pieni di luoghi comuni e di buonismo a buon mercato...
> Quanti anni hai? Chi sei tu per giudicare la vita degli altri senza conoscerne la storia, le esperienze.... Sei della famiglia bradford? andate a prendere il latte in compagnia sorridendo e magari avete chi vi fa i lavori di casa e vi tiene i figli.. fate le vostre vacanze da 5000 euro l'anno? ... per te è tutto così semplice?
> La mia intenzione non era quella di dire se tradite è meglio, bensì di elencare le difficoltà della vita di coppia attuale che sono molto maggiori a mio avviso di quelle del passato.
> è chiaro che io non ho alcuna intenzione di rifuggire dalle mie responsabilità... una cosa è dire questo l'altra è dire che è tutto rose e fiori e che non si cerca altro.. questa è ipocrisia bella e buona.
> Ogni coppia e situazione ha un proprio equilibrio non sono tutti stati fortunati come te al mondo... molti ti invidieranno..


le difficoltà della vita di coppia oggi, dici, eh?
Eh beh.
Hai ragione.
Una volta mica lavoravano.
Si sdraiavano sotto gli alberi e declamavano poemi, odi al creato suonando la cetra.
Basta guardare l'iconografia dell'epoca.
Poi pregavano. Pregavano tantissimo.
Visto che non c'erano medicine, ospedali e stato sociale non avevano poi molte alternative.
Ma erano più felici: le vacanze le facevano solo i ricchi così non ti dovevi arrovellare su stronzate del genere.
Che poi 5000 euro per stare in vacanza un anno non sono mica tanti, a guardar bene.
E non davano mai l'aspirapolvere. Quella è stata la rovina della coppia. Ha fatto più danni il folletto che youporn.


----------



## lunaiena (11 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> le difficoltà della vita di coppia oggi, dici, eh?
> Eh beh.
> Hai ragione.
> Una volta mica lavoravano.
> ...


Madonna se è vero...
quando anni fa ho comprato il folletto all'insaputa di mio marito ho rischiato il linciaggio
se non fosse che sono scappata di casa per settimane...
Ora non so come dirgli che ho acquistato tutto un Kit di materassi in lattice ...Madonna ho paura ..
...é che non posso neanche nasconderlo per un po'...aiutatemi...


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Madonna se è vero...
> quando anni fa ho comprato il folletto all'insaputa di mio marito ho rischiato il linciaggio
> se non fosse che sono scappata di casa per settimane...
> Ora non so come dirgli che* ho acquistato tutto un Kit di materassi in lattice *...Madonna ho paura ..
> ...é che non posso neanche nasconderlo per un po'...aiutatemi...


Oh dei aiutatemi... cos'hai fatto!
Ma non potevi fare come facevano una volta, che i materassi se li facevano in casa? Andavi a tosare la tua pecora, cardavi la tua lana... poi si lamentano che la coppia scoppia. I materassi in lattice... diavolerie della vita moderna.


----------



## lunaiena (11 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oh dei aiutatemi... cos'hai fatto!
> Ma non potevi fare come facevano una volta, che i materassi se li facevano in casa? Andavi a tosare la tua pecora, cardavi la tua lana... poi si lamentano che la coppia scoppia. I materassi in lattice... diavolerie della vita moderna.



Lo so ho sbagliato ...
tentero con la formula:"mi sentivo trascurata"


----------



## sienne (11 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> scusa mo ho avuto tempo solo oggi di rispondervi... ecco la maestrina che fa la morale. Quanti figli hai? Quanti soldi hai? Chi li fa i lavori di casa? e soprattutto dove lo trovi il tempo di questi discorsi così "originali".  Questi sì pieni di luoghi comuni e di buonismo a buon mercato...
> Quanti anni hai? Chi sei tu per giudicare la vita degli altri senza conoscerne la storia, le esperienze.... Sei della famiglia bradford? andate a prendere il latte in compagnia sorridendo e magari avete chi vi fa i lavori di casa e vi tiene i figli.. fate le vostre vacanze da 5000 euro l'anno? ... per te è tutto così semplice?
> La mia intenzione non era quella di dire se tradite è meglio, bensì di elencare le difficoltà della vita di coppia attuale che sono molto maggiori a mio avviso di quelle del passato.
> è chiaro che io non ho alcuna intenzione di rifuggire dalle mie responsabilità... una cosa è dire questo l'altra è dire che è tutto rose e fiori e che non si cerca altro.. questa è ipocrisia bella e buona.
> Ogni coppia e situazione ha un proprio equilibrio non sono tutti stati fortunati come te al mondo... molti ti invidieranno..



Ciao,

aiaiaiai .... scusa .... ma te la racconti proprio per bene   ...

non mi va proprio iniziare ad elencare, 
quante cose e agevolazioni già solo negli ultimi 20anni sono avvenuti!

che gente piatta e lamentosa esiste ... scusa!
figli, lavori di casa, vacanze ... 
OOOOOHHHHH questa è la vita che hai scelto! 
nessuno ti ha costretto! 
è dura? anche stare soli è dura ... 

sarà sempre dura, se si è piatti e lamentosi! 

sienne


----------



## ytumamatambien (12 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> aiaiaiai .... scusa .... ma te la racconti proprio per bene   ...
> 
> ...


Conoscete la mia storia? sapete chi sono e cosa ho fatto? Quanto guadagno?... Una cosa è sicura siete tutte donne che non hanno proprio niente (per non dire peggio) da fare per stare qui tutto il giorno a giudicare le vite di altri e a dispensare consigli anche a chi non ve li chiede. io di cose ne devo farne e anche troppe e devo dire che mi avete proprio deluso  non avete espresso un pensiero originale non standardizzato ma forse è tipico delle donne.. ecco perchè ci sono tanti gay in giro..


----------



## ytumamatambien (12 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :nuke: Se non avessi una famiglia faresti la rock star con groupies diverse ogni sera in albergo?



Questo non l'ho mai detto... ma cosa siete delle specie di SUORE? non sapete che a molti uomini piace il sesso (vade retro satana!!!)


----------



## passerino (12 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> Conoscete la mia storia? sapete chi sono e cosa ho fatto? Quanto guadagno?... Una cosa è sicura siete tutte donne che non hanno proprio niente (per non dire peggio) da fare per stare qui tutto il giorno a giudicare le vite di altri e a dispensare consigli anche a chi non ve li chiede. io di cose ne devo farne e anche troppe e devo dire che mi avete proprio deluso  non avete espresso un pensiero originale non standardizzato ma forse è tipico delle donne.. ecco perchè ci sono tanti gay in giro..


scusa se mi permetto...... hai scelto TU di entrare in qs forum e di raccontare le tue cose.... io nn voglio giudicare per carattere... ma ti faccio solo una costatazione.... se di una cosa nn ne voglio controparte nn la racconto... tt li... se la dici in un forum è normale che ci sia gente che nn la pensa come te...... scusami ancora un bacio e in bocca al lupo... ps i gay nn sono gay perchè delusi dalle donne.... quelli vanno a baldracche... i gay sono gay perchè attrartti dallo stesso sesso


----------



## viola di mare (12 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Lo so ho sbagliato ...
> tentero con la *formula:"mi sentivo trascurata*"



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## viola di mare (12 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> Conoscete la mia storia? sapete chi sono e cosa ho fatto? Quanto guadagno?... Una cosa è sicura siete tutte donne che non hanno proprio niente (per non dire peggio) da fare per stare qui tutto il giorno a giudicare le vite di altri e a dispensare consigli anche a chi non ve li chiede. io di cose ne devo farne e anche troppe e devo dire che mi avete proprio deluso non avete espresso un pensiero originale non standardizzato ma forse è tipico delle donne.. ecco perchè ci sono tanti gay in giro..





ytumamatambien ha detto:


> Questo non l'ho mai detto... ma cosa siete delle specie di SUORE? non sapete che a molti uomini piace il sesso (vade retro satana!!!)



ma ti prego!!! ti sei letto???

trovi un milione di scuse...

pure a me mi piace il sesso, mica vuol dire, mica è una giustificazione, e credimi io da quando ho lasciato mio marito perchè mi ha cornificato, avoja a cose da fare specialmente perchè devo crescere DA SOLA un bambino che ho fatto con lui che siccome c'aveva un sacco di pensieri in casa ha scopato con un'altra e si è fatto beccare...


----------



## ytumamatambien (12 Giugno 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ma ti prego!!! ti sei letto???
> 
> trovi un milione di scuse...
> 
> pure a me mi piace il sesso, mica vuol dire, mica è una giustificazione, e credimi io da quando ho lasciato mio marito perchè mi ha cornificato, avoja a cose da fare specialmente perchè devo crescere DA SOLA un bambino che ho fatto con lui che siccome c'aveva un sacco di pensieri in casa ha scopato con un'altra e si è fatto beccare...


si vede che sono nella fase del vittimismo... il che può essere anche un pregio. Non cerco giustificazioni ma cerco persone che vivono o hanno vissuto esperienze simili alle mie eper confrontarmi e capire le soluzioni che non siano le solite del "così fan tutti"... nel senso che tutti si fanno un mazzo tanto... tutti non scopano quanto vorrebbero... che spesso non è vero perchè ogni situazione è differente..


----------



## Simy (12 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> Questo non l'ho mai detto... ma cosa siete delle specie di SUORE? non sapete che a *molti uomini piace il sesso *(vade retro satana!!!)


anche alle donne sai?


----------



## ytumamatambien (12 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> anche alle donne sai?



non credo a tutte con la stessa intensità... e credo poche (ma forse sbaglio) allo stesso livello a cui piace agli uomini.


----------



## MillePensieri (12 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> non credo a tutte con la stessa intensità... e credo poche (*ma forse sbaglio*) allo stesso livello a cui piace agli uomini.


sbagli di brutto!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> Conoscete la mia storia? sapete chi sono e cosa ho fatto? Quanto guadagno?... Una cosa è sicura siete tutte donne che non hanno proprio niente (per non dire peggio) da fare per stare qui tutto il giorno a giudicare le vite di altri e a dispensare consigli anche a chi non ve li chiede. io di cose ne devo farne e anche troppe e devo dire che mi avete proprio deluso  non avete espresso un pensiero originale non standardizzato ma forse è tipico delle donne.. ecco perchè ci sono tanti gay in giro..


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Simy (12 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> non credo a tutte con la stessa intensità... e credo poche (ma forse sbaglio) allo stesso livello a cui piace agli uomini.



e invece sbagli di grosso fidati


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> Questo non l'ho mai detto... ma cosa siete delle specie di SUORE? non sapete che a molti uomini piace il sesso (vade retro satana!!!)


E per giunta piangenti no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ma sta tento prendila con filosofia no?

Ti preoccupi troppo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (12 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> Conoscete la mia storia? sapete chi sono e cosa ho fatto? Quanto guadagno?... Una cosa è sicura siete tutte donne che non hanno proprio niente (per non dire peggio) da fare per stare qui tutto il giorno a giudicare le vite di altri e a dispensare consigli anche a chi non ve li chiede. io di cose ne devo farne e anche troppe e devo dire che mi avete proprio deluso  non avete espresso un pensiero originale non standardizzato ma forse è tipico delle donne.. ecco perchè ci sono tanti gay in giro..



Ciao,

mi permetto di dire, che non hai idea, cosa significa avere "pelotas"! 

non c'è storia che tenga!

te ne vieni con la quotidianità di una vita di famiglia, 
che "soffoca" e conduce a cercare oltre ... 

non giudico la tua vita! ma il tuo modo di giustificare, 
di rigettare le colpe, a scelte che tu hai preso!

sei tu, che stai giudicando! offendendo al massimo! 
un giorno solo nella mia pelle, nella mia vita ... solo un giorno! 

e cresci! e impara ad assumerti le conseguenze e responsabilità delle tue scelte! 

sienne


----------



## ytumamatambien (12 Giugno 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> sbagli di brutto!


... e sono contento... probabilmente sono io che mi sono fatto una cattiva impressione


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> Questo non l'ho mai detto... ma cosa siete delle specie di SUORE? non sapete che a molti uomini piace il sesso (vade retro satana!!!)


Ma Minni già è intervenuta?


----------



## viola di mare (12 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> si vede che sono nella fase del vittimismo... il che può essere anche un pregio. Non cerco giustificazioni ma cerco persone che vivono o hanno vissuto esperienze simili alle mie eper confrontarmi e capire le soluzioni che non siano le solite del "così fan tutti"... nel senso che tutti si fanno un mazzo tanto... tutti non scopano quanto vorrebbero... che spesso non è vero perchè ogni situazione è differente..



niente anche oggi sono un pò torda... ok ok mi andrò a far vedere da qualcuno, ma questa risposta non l'ho capita...




che dici indiciamo un concorso sul comportamento più originale da tenere nel cornificare l'altro?


per il premio una mezza idea ce l'avrei...


----------



## lunaiena (12 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> scusa mo ho avuto tempo solo oggi di rispondervi... ecco la maestrina che fa la morale. Quanti figli hai? Quanti soldi hai? Chi li fa i lavori di casa? e soprattutto dove lo trovi il tempo di questi discorsi così "originali".  Questi sì pieni di luoghi comuni e di buonismo a buon mercato...
> Quanti anni hai? Chi sei tu per giudicare la vita degli altri senza conoscerne la storia, le esperienze.... Sei della famiglia bradford? andate a prendere il latte in compagnia sorridendo e magari avete chi vi fa i lavori di casa e vi tiene i figli.. fate le vostre vacanze da 5000 euro l'anno? ... per te è tutto così semplice?
> La mia intenzione non era quella di dire se tradite è meglio, bensì di elencare *le difficoltà della vita di coppia attuale che sono molto maggiori a mio avviso di quelle del passato. *
> è chiaro che io non ho alcuna intenzione di rifuggire dalle mie responsabilità... una cosa è dire questo l'altra è dire che è tutto rose e fiori e che non si cerca altro.. questa è ipocrisia bella e buona.
> Ogni coppia e situazione ha un proprio equilibrio non sono tutti stati fortunati come te al mondo... molti ti invidieranno..




Direi di no ...
e se si siamo noi che ce le creiamo ....
E noi non andiamo a prendere il latte insieme e se andiamo ci facciamo il muso idem quando facciamo le pilizie in casa soprattutto io perchè lui è sempre latitante quando è ora a meno che non lo prendo alla sprovvista ...
ma tutto sommato mi diverto un sacco in tutta la mia quotidianità e non potrei farne a meno...
ache se a volte mi sento annoiata, stanca ,e stufa di tutto  è colpa di chi sta con me tanto da ciularmi qualcun'altro/altra...mi spaice ma proprio non capisco queste cose...


----------



## ytumamatambien (12 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> mi permetto di dire, che non hai idea, cosa significa avere "pelotas"!
> 
> ...



ho detto che la quotidianità soffoca, ma non solo quella familiare in generale tutta la routine è pallosa... io sono fatto così ... sempre alla ricerca di qualcosa..(cosa? non lo so nemmeno io) . Certo che una vita già scritta non mi interessa


----------



## ytumamatambien (12 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Direi di no ...
> e se si siamo noi che ce le creiamo ....
> E noi non andiamo a prendere il latte insieme e se andiamo ci facciamo il muso idem quando facciamo le pilizie in casa soprattutto io perchè lui è sempre latitante quando è ora a meno che non lo prendo alla sprovvista ...
> ma tutto sommato mi diverto un sacco in tutta la mia quotidianità e non potrei farne a meno...
> ache se a volte mi sento annoiata, stanca ,e stufa di tutto  è colpa di chi sta con me tanto da ciularmi qualcun'altro/altra...mi spaice ma proprio non capisco queste cose...


comunque invidio la tua positività..
no dico che forse ti vorresti prendere una pausa per fare quello che ti piace... non so una settimana sola o con tuo marito senza hijos per farvi i cavoli vostri e ricaricare le pile... che ne dici?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> ho detto che la quotidianità soffoca, ma non solo quella familiare in generale tutta la routine è pallosa... io sono fatto così ...* sempre alla ricerca di qualcosa*..(cosa? non lo so nemmeno io) . Certo che una vita già scritta non mi interessa



ma allora cosa fai per scrivere la tua vita come piace a te?
cosa metti in atto?
sei creativo?


----------



## viola di mare (12 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> ho detto che la quotidianità soffoca, ma non solo quella familiare in generale tutta la routine è pallosa... io sono fatto così ... sempre alla ricerca di qualcosa..(cosa? non lo so nemmeno io) . Certo che una vita già scritta non mi interessa



ma sta vita già scritta te la sei trovata così oppure avrai contribuito anche tu a questa scrittura?


----------



## ytumamatambien (12 Giugno 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ma sta vita già scritta te la sei trovata così oppure avrai contribuito anche tu a questa scrittura?


ho contribuito a scriverla. mi prestate un correttore?


----------



## ytumamatambien (12 Giugno 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ma sta vita già scritta te la sei trovata così oppure avrai contribuito anche tu a questa scrittura?



insomma qui abbiamo degli entusiasti della routine quotidiana: dei lavori di casa, del correre quotidiano la spesa le bollette il lavoro... forse dovevate chiamare il forum "elogio alla quotidianità!!"


----------



## sienne (12 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> ho detto che la quotidianità soffoca, ma non solo quella familiare in generale tutta la routine è pallosa... io sono fatto così ... sempre alla ricerca di qualcosa..(cosa? non lo so nemmeno io) . Certo che una vita già scritta non mi interessa



Ciao,

hai detto di più ... 
hai fatto una comparazione con la famiglia del passato con quella di oggi ...
ecc. ecc.

certe cose, sono fisse ... e non sono neanche dovute alla nostra società,
ma proprio dal fatto, che l'essere umano ha bisogni basilari ... 
una volta si andava a caccia ... ora si va a lavorare ... tutto per mangiare, vestirsi ecc. ...
ecc. ecc. 

la vita è organizzazione ... alcuni pianificano solo la prossima ora, altri i prossimi anni ... 

se cerchi ... probabilmente, perché non ti senti appagato o hai preso scelte sbagliate ...

certo che diventa difficile, se non si sa, cosa si cerca ... 
di norma si cerca qualcosa, che ci fa stare meglio ... che appaga quello che ci fa male. 
cioè, se riusciamo ad essere sinceri con noi stessi, riconosciamo bene ... che strada intraprendere. 

tu hai, secondo me, qualche problema con "così si fa" ecc


. 
vita già scritta? ... cosa intendi? ... una da copione? 

ti assicuro, che siamo noi a modellare le nostre vite!
c'è a chi sta bene, seguendo il copione ... e perché no, se appaga!
altri cercano alternative ... 
ecc. ecc. 

sienne


----------



## lunaiena (12 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> comunque invidio la tua positività..
> no dico che forse ti vorresti prendere una pausa per fare quello che ti piace... non so una settimana sola o con tuo marito senza hijos per farvi i cavoli vostri e ricaricare le pile... che ne dici?


Scusa ma non ti seguo....
ovvio che sarebbe bello ...non seguo il discorso che se non trovi il tempo con il compagno come fai a trovare tempo extra per avere un'altra storia?
Sai cosa penso :
che molte coppie si ritrovano nella routine e non riescono più a parlare delle cose che vanno o non vanno bene ....
ci finioscono dentro senza neanche accorgersene e poi non è più facile uscirne o almeno ci si è dentro tutti e due con 
piene scarpe poi uno decide di uscirne da solo ....
Sai cos'è non sarò una persona corretta ,ho un modo di vedere famiglia e coppia un tantino diverso ma credo ancora che parlare fino a spaccare i maroni possa servire a far entrare nella testa cosa c'è che va o non va ...
Poi se l'altro non lo capisce ad un certo punto fanculo sono fatti suoi...


----------



## lunaiena (12 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> ho detto che la quotidianità soffoca, ma non solo quella familiare in generale tutta la routine è pallosa... io sono fatto così ...* sempre alla ricerca di qualcosa..(cosa? non lo so nemmeno io*) . Certo che una vita già scritta non mi interessa



anche io ...
ma non per questo ricerco la novità in qualcun'altro...


----------



## ytumamatambien (12 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Scusa ma non ti seguo....
> ovvio che sarebbe bello ...non seguo il discorso che se non trovi il tempo con il compagno come fai a trovare tempo extra per avere un'altra storia?
> Sai cosa penso :
> che molte coppie si ritrovano nella routine e non riescono più a parlare delle cose che vanno o non vanno bene ....
> ...


il dialogo è fondamentale e c'è forse anche troppo franco, diciamo che ci conosciamo bene e siamo entrambi comprensivi ma a volte a turno sbottiamo


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> anche io ...
> ma non per questo ricerco la novità in qualcun'altro...


Tu non eri quella che aveva avuto una cifra di amanti?


----------



## ytumamatambien (12 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> anche io ...
> ma non per questo ricerco la novità in qualcun'altro...


una novità può essere anche l'amicizia altrimenti che ci stai a fare sul forum, una persona in sintonia piena con te... tu si vede che l'hai già trovata


----------



## Brunetta (12 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> Questo non l'ho mai detto... ma cosa siete delle specie di SUORE? non sapete che a molti uomini piace il sesso (vade retro satana!!!)


Cosa faresti se non avessi una famiglia?


----------



## lunaiena (12 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu non eri quella che aveva avuto una cifra di amanti?



Ma mi conosci ?
non sono una bacucca sono stata giovane seppur tanti anni fa ...
prima di sposarmi se permetti qualche cosa ho combinato anche io 
Non mi sono sposata a20anni ( ma un bel pò dopo) con il primo che ho trovato e con cui fantasticavo una vitada favola  ,progettavo il futuro e pensavo a fare figli per coronare il nostro sogno d'amore ...bella zio....


----------



## lunaiena (12 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> *una novità può essere anche l'amicizia* altrimenti che ci stai a fare sul forum, una persona in sintonia piena con te... tu si vede che l'hai già trovata



ok cosi ci stò...
MA non le cerco su un forum o in posti virtuali ...


----------



## Brunetta (12 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> si vede che sono nella fase del vittimismo... il che può essere anche un pregio. Non cerco giustificazioni ma cerco persone che vivono o hanno vissuto esperienze simili alle mie eper confrontarmi e capire le soluzioni che non siano le solite del "così fan tutti"... nel senso che tutti si fanno un mazzo tanto... tutti non scopano quanto vorrebbero... che spesso non è vero perchè ogni situazione è differente..


La Rivoluzione? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c13q2wYZr_0


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma mi conosci ?
> non sono una bacucca sono stata giovane seppur tanti anni fa ...
> prima di sposarmi se permetti qualche cosa ho combinato anche io
> Non mi sono sposata a20anni ( ma un bel pò dopo) con il primo che ho trovato e con cui fantasticavo una vitada favola  ,progettavo il futuro e pensavo a fare figli per coronare il nostro sogno d'amore ...bella zio....


No guarda, tu specificasti proprio che erano amanti nel senso di storie extra-matrimonio. Sei una cazzara?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> insomma qui abbiamo degli entusiasti della routine quotidiana: dei lavori di casa, del correre quotidiano la spesa le bollette il lavoro... forse dovevate chiamare il forum "elogio alla quotidianità!!"



intanto non hai risposto alla mia domanda


----------



## lunaiena (12 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> si vede che sono nella fase del vittimismo... il che può essere anche un pregio. Non cerco giustificazioni ma cerco persone che vivono o hanno vissuto esperienze simili alle mie eper confrontarmi e capire le soluzioni che non siano le solite del "così fan tutti"... nel senso che tutti si fanno un mazzo tanto... tutti non scopano quanto vorrebbero... che spesso non è vero perchè ogni situazione è differente..




soluzioni non ce ne sono mi sa ...sono periodi che vanno e che vengono ,vengono soprattuto...

Solo qualche settimana fa ero davvero annoiata di tutto ,stanca,stufa me ne sarei andata dove bhò a cercare cosa bhò...
poi casualmente una sera vagando non sapendo cosa fare ho trovato un gruppo di persone,reali, che hanno il mio stesso interesse è stato piacevole , qualcosa che ha rotto in parte la mia quotidianeità...ora sono meno annoiata anzi derei che è divertente ...ieri sera ho passato una bella serata ...


----------



## lunaiena (12 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No guarda, tu specificasti proprio che erano amanti nel senso di storie extra-matrimonio. Sei una cazzara?



No no caro tu lo pensasti ...sei un pettegolo...


----------



## free (12 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> insomma qui abbiamo degli entusiasti della routine quotidiana: dei lavori di casa, del correre quotidiano la spesa le bollette il lavoro... forse dovevate chiamare il forum "elogio alla quotidianità!!"



ma anche se vivi da solo non è che sei graziato da queste incombenze
anzi, io lo faccio per tutta la mia famiglia e anche per i parenti, a volte


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> No no caro tu lo pensasti ...sei un pettegolo...


Non mi fare andare a pescare il thread, dai. Che poi tu sei pure quella che va dicendo pure d'essere separata, pensa un po'.


----------



## lothar57 (12 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> ho detto che la quotidianità soffoca, ma non solo quella familiare in generale tutta la routine è pallosa... io sono fatto così ... sempre alla ricerca di qualcosa..(cosa? non lo so nemmeno io) . Certo che una vita già scritta non mi interessa



sta buona che becchi bene...io sono stufo del solito,anche se un tran tran che tutti vorrebbero.Per questo cerco pure fuori casa...come dice un 'amico,''e'un bel pensiero''...


----------



## ytumamatambien (12 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La Rivoluzione? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c13q2wYZr_0


:up:


----------



## ytumamatambien (12 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma allora cosa fai per scrivere la tua vita come piace a te?
> cosa metti in atto?
> sei creativo?


a parte la rivoluzione ? Sono intellettualmente pigro ogni tanto scrivo e mi piace fare sport, camminate in montagna... non sono un artista come te ma amo la musica soprattutto rap rock e un po rebelde


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La Rivoluzione? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c13q2wYZr_0


Con la maiuscola? Comunista?


----------



## lunaiena (12 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non mi fare andare a pescare il thread, dai. Che poi tu sei pure quella che va dicendo pure d'essere separata, pensa un po'.


Dovresti io l'ho fatto...
ma poi che ti importa a te se io dico che sono separata ...che poi tra l'altro a livello di 
rapporti interpersonali é una cosa che per me non ha nessun significato ...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Dovresti io l'ho fatto...
> ma poi che ti importa a te se io dico che sono separata ...che poi tra l'altro a livello di
> rapporti interpersonali é una cosa che per me non ha nessun significato ...



per te no, ma magari per quello a cui lo dici cambia qualcosa

vabbè dai sto zitta


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> a parte la rivoluzione ? Sono intellettualmente pigro ogni tanto scrivo e *mi piace fare sport, camminate in montagna.*.. non sono un artista come te ma amo la musica soprattutto rap rock e un po rebelde



ma allora di cose ne fai, come fai ad annoiarti?


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> a parte la rivoluzione ? Sono intellettualmente pigro ogni tanto scrivo e mi piace fare sport, camminate in montagna... non sono un artista come te ma amo la musica soprattutto rap rock e un po rebelde


Comunque se per variare vuoi passare il folletto a casa mia possiamo metterci d'accordo. Puoi usare anche lo stereo, mentre.


----------



## lunaiena (12 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> per te no, ma magari per quello a cui lo dici cambia qualcosa
> 
> vabbè dai sto zitta



Mai pensato che fosse un problema mio

se non è per pratiche burocratiche il mio stato civile 
é una cosa che non deve riguardare nè tanto meno interferire 
con eventuali rapporti...
d'amicizia , di lavoro o vari ed eventuali...


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Dovresti io l'ho fatto...
> ma poi che ti importa a te se io dico che sono separata ...che poi tra l'altro a livello di
> rapporti interpersonali é una cosa che per me non ha nessun significato ...


Allora l'hai fatto male:

http://www.tradimento.net/48-confes...lo-sondaggio?p=1138872&viewfull=1#post1138872

Buon divertimento e non innamorarti troppo, mi raccomando.


P.S: che poi quello che ha PER TE significato non ha la benchè minima valenza. Se sei sposata lo sei e basta, affermare il contrario non è opinionare, ma mentire sapendo di farlo. Bugiarda e cazzara.


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> ho detto che la quotidianità soffoca, ma non solo quella familiare in generale tutta *la routine è pallosa.*.. io sono fatto così ... sempre alla ricerca di qualcosa..(cosa? non lo so nemmeno io) . Certo che una vita già scritta non mi interessa


evidentemente non sei capace di non renderla tale


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora l'hai fatto male:
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/48-confes...lo-sondaggio?p=1138872&viewfull=1#post1138872
> 
> ...


pure archivista?
aborro


----------



## lunaiena (12 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora l'hai fatto male:
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/48-confes...lo-sondaggio?p=1138872&viewfull=1#post1138872
> 
> ...



No l'hai fatto male tu ...
leggi bene 
senza interpretare a modo tuo traendo conclusioni tue personali pompando 
frasi o parole scritte ...
Poi sarà già che mi devo porre delle problematiche perché a te non va bene quello che scrivo :rotfl:
ma pensa te  che tipo...


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> No l'hai fatto male tu ...
> leggi bene
> senza interpretare a modo tuo traendo conclusioni tue personali pompando
> frasi o parole scritte ...
> ...


Ma quale interpretare, impiastra. L'ho anche specificato che si intendeva amanti dopo il matrimonio e tu hai replicato che avevi proprio
risposto in tal senso, tant'è che quando ti ho chiesto se effettivamente avessi avuto enne amanti post matrimonio mi hai pure risposto che non erano un'infinità ma comunque una cifra. E mò vattene affanculo e stai scialla nel
tuo stracazzo di mondo fatato con Heidi, Nuvola, Peter ed il Nonno burbero. Interpretare, sta cazzara di merda.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> pure archivista?
> aborro


La memoria non è un crimine. Anzi. 


P.S: più che archivista eventualmente si dice che uno faccia dossieraggio. In ogni caso, non sono io. Io ricordo e basta.


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La memoria non è un crimine. Anzi.
> 
> 
> P.S: più che archivista eventualmente si dice che uno faccia dossieraggio. In ogni caso, non sono io. Io ricordo e basta.


ma ti sembrano fatti tuoi?
 mi chiedo cosa cazzarola ti possa cambiare se qualcuno spara un'incongruenza , fosse anche una bugia  ...che te frega? ma sei così piccolino e pettegolo come una comare da strapazzo?

e poi spari giudizi a iosa
e se son suore perché son suore, se hanno gli amanti vai a sindacare
ma stai sul forum ha scovare le cazzarte dlla gente ?
pensa alle tue e vivi sereno


----------



## Ultimo (12 Giugno 2013)

Yaowmnnn...che sonno che ho.


----------



## lunaiena (12 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quale interpretare, impiastra. L'ho anche specificato che si intendeva amanti dopo il matrimonio e tu hai replicato che avevi proprio
> risposto in tal senso, tant'è che quando ti ho chiesto se effettivamente avessi avuto enne amanti post matrimonio mi hai pure risposto che non erano un'infinità ma comunque una cifra. E mò vattene affanculo e stai scialla nel
> tuo stracazzo di mondo fatato con Heidi, Nuvola, Peter ed il Nonno burbero. Interpretare, sta cazzara di merda.




_Apertura 3D di emme76:_
Quanti amanti avete avuto? Non barate! E di quanti di loro vi siete innamorati/e?
Iniziamo da me: un mezzo amante, nessun innamoramento, molta attrazione


*Qui la domanda a me pare chiara a te no tante che più in basso la riformulata per dar modo 
anche a te di capirla *



_Io_
Una cifra ...
ma sempre innamorata...

_Te_
Non credo intenda quanti uomini o donne avete avuto nella vostra vita, vuole sapere con quanti/e avete tradito il vostro lui/lei. E' un filino diverso

*Il vostro lui/lei dici bene non ATTUALE marito /compagno il che è un filino diverso...*

io
infatti ho risposto...
Caro sei sveglio ma non pensare che intorno 
ma te ci sia una manica di dormiglioni

_te_
Quindi tu hai avuto un'infinità di amanti e ti sei pure innamorata di tutti?



Io
No tu scrivi un'infinità , io ho scritto una cifra...


_Te_
Eh, ma sai, quando un dice una cifra di solito intende un numero tendenzialmente alto.


_emme76_
per amante intendo uomo o donna con cui avete (avuto)una relazione extra


*domanda riformulata per chi non avesse compreso *
*dove io per relazione extra intendo relazioni passate antecedenti al matrimonio dove anche qui la storia con mio marito*
* cominciò come trombamici e duro così per 5anni prima di soffermarci l'uno con l'altro*
*e dove se me lo permetti le mie relazioni passate cominciano all'età di 15anni *
*che possono essere state più o meno durature ...e sempre se me lo permetti essendomi sposata a 29anni *
*una cifra di relazioni l'ho avuta ...che poi non quantifichi se per te è così importante fattene una ragione *



_Io_

Intende chi?
l'nterlocutore pettegolo forse...



*Sei un pettegolo Joey ...:rotfl:*




Per finire nel mio mondo fatato ci stó da dio ...ti rode...un po' si eh!:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> _Apertura 3D di emme76:_
> Quanti amanti avete avuto? Non barate! E di quanti di loro vi siete innamorati/e?
> Iniziamo da me: un mezzo amante, nessun innamoramento, molta attrazione
> 
> ...


Aiuto.


----------



## lunaiena (12 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Aiuto.


aiuto un cazzo !


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> aiuto un cazzo !


Voglio un figlio da te.


----------



## Eliade (12 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> scusa mo ho avuto tempo solo oggi di rispondervi... ecco la maestrina che fa la morale. Quanti figli hai? Quanti soldi hai? Chi li fa i lavori di casa? e soprattutto dove lo trovi il tempo di questi discorsi così "originali".  Questi sì pieni di luoghi comuni e di buonismo a buon mercato...
> Quanti anni hai? Chi sei tu per giudicare la vita degli altri senza conoscerne la storia, le esperienze.... Sei della famiglia bradford? andate a prendere il latte in compagnia sorridendo e magari avete chi vi fa i lavori di casa e vi tiene i figli.. fate le vostre vacanze da 5000 euro l'anno? ... per te è tutto così semplice?
> La mia intenzione non era quella di dire se tradite è meglio, bensì di elencare le difficoltà della vita di coppia attuale che sono molto maggiori a mio avviso di quelle del passato.
> è chiaro che io non ho alcuna intenzione di rifuggire dalle mie responsabilità... una cosa è dire questo l'altra è dire che è tutto rose e fiori e che non si cerca altro.. questa è ipocrisia bella e buona.
> Ogni coppia e situazione ha un proprio equilibrio non sono tutti stati fortunati come te al mondo... molti ti invidieranno..


ytu....ma vai va......:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (12 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Voglio un figlio da te.



Si ...
anche io lo vorrei da me ...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> aiuto un cazzo !


Arrivo io...
In aiuto....


Joey pettegolo...


----------



## free (13 Giugno 2013)

pure io mi ricordo un sacco di cose
per dire, il micione che presenta il conte alla moglie, al tramonto, spacciandolo per un commilitone, credo che rimarrà un ricordo indelebile nella mia mente
andrei anch'io a conoscerlo solo per vedere cosa dice:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> pure io mi ricordo un sacco di cose
> per dire,* il micione che presenta il conte alla moglie, al tramonto, spacciandolo per un commilitone, credo che rimarrà un ricordo indelebile nella mia mente
> *andrei anch'io a conoscerlo solo per vedere cosa dice:mrgreen:


Che momenti. Che avrei dato per essere lì e vedere la faccia della poveretta.


----------



## Anais (13 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quale interpretare, impiastra. L'ho anche specificato che si intendeva amanti dopo il matrimonio e tu hai replicato che avevi proprio
> risposto in tal senso, tant'è che quando ti ho chiesto se effettivamente avessi avuto enne amanti post matrimonio mi hai pure risposto che non erano un'infinità ma comunque una cifra. E mò vattene affanculo e stai scialla nel
> tuo stracazzo di mondo fatato con Heidi, Nuvola, Peter ed il Nonno burbero. Interpretare, sta cazzara di merda.


Chi e'Nuvola? Il cane? Mi sfugge...eppure un paio d'anni  mi sono rifatta una cultura sulla piccola montanara


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Chi e'Nuvola? Il cane? Mi sfugge...eppure un paio d'anni mi sono rifatta una cultura sulla piccola montanara


Sì. Cioè, mi pare di sì.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì. Cioè, mi pare di sì.



nebbia, non nuvola


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> nebbia, non nuvola


Vabbè. Io guardavo Dolce Remì.


----------



## passerino (13 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè. Io guardavo Dolce Remì.


ti facevo più da goldrake e mazinga Z...


----------



## Anais (13 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> nebbia, non nuvola


Vero!
Nebbia.
Bravissima
Poi c'era anche Fiocco di neve non scordiamocelo


----------



## Anais (13 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè. Io guardavo Dolce Remì.


Non ci credo! POchi reggevano Dolce Remi
Ne ho riviste alcune puntate su streaming (li bimbi erano curiosi perchè ogni tanto rimembro i cartoni della mia infanzia) e devo dire che rivisto non è poi così male. Ma veramente tristissssimo
Ai tempi lo detestavo.


----------



## Anais (13 Giugno 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> ti facevo più da goldrake e mazinga Z...


I migliori erano Jeeg e Daitarn III


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> ti facevo più da goldrake e mazinga Z...


Infatti. Tu che guardavi? Occhio che tutto quello che scrivi potrebbe essere usato contro di te.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> *Non ci credo!* POchi reggevano Dolce Remi
> Ne ho riviste alcune puntate su streaming (li bimbi erano curiosi perchè ogni tanto rimembro i cartoni della mia infanzia) e devo dire che rivisto non è poi così male. Ma veramente tristissssimo
> Ai tempi lo detestavo.


Infatti no.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che momenti. Che avrei dato per essere lì e vedere la faccia della poveretta.



Si si 
Ci ha fulminati entrambi con uno sguardo...
Poi ha fatto la faccia da...ok beviamoci pure questa...
Poi ha iniziato a lisciarsi i capelli e dire...Ma conte secondo te starei meglio bionda o mora...
Lothar si fece viola...e friggeva sulla sedia...

Il rapporto di coppia possibile con la moglie di Lothar è quello di un domatore con una tigre...
Altro che poveretta...


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si si
> Ci ha fulminati entrambi con uno sguardo...
> Poi ha fatto la faccia da...ok beviamoci pure questa...
> Poi ha iniziato a lisciarsi i capelli e dire...Ma conte secondo te starei meglio bionda o mora...
> ...


Appunto. E quello poi non saprebbe niente der Micio, no? Eh no.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Appunto. E quello poi non saprebbe niente der Micio, no? Eh no.


Lei non ha prove...
Ecco perchè s'incazza vieppiù con lui...


----------



## lothar57 (13 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si si
> Ci ha fulminati entrambi con uno sguardo...
> Poi ha fatto la faccia da...ok beviamoci pure questa...
> Poi ha iniziato a lisciarsi i capelli e dire...Ma conte secondo te starei meglio bionda o mora...
> ...


..........
amico cosa sono le donne... mi e'capitata proprio ora cosa alquanto strana,,,mahhhhhh


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ..........
> amico cosa sono le donne... mi e'capitata proprio ora cosa alquanto strana,,,mahhhhhh


lo dici pure a noi?


----------



## lothar57 (13 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lo dici pure a noi?


ciao Bad Girl!
Be'accendo cell segreto,c'e'sms,puo'essere il Conte,la tipa A, o la B,nessuno conosce il numero.Invece e'una che non sento da 9 mesi,46anni ,sposata,ha grossa fabbrica in provincia.A settembre stop dopo 1 settimana,non ''era pronta a vedermi''.ora lo e'..aspetto che mi dica dove e quando.Allora valutai la retromarcia,con la paura di tradire...adesso non ci capisco un casso.Perche'Sbri aspettare 9mesi?perche'ricordarsi di Lothar..lo posso capire.mahhhhh


----------



## lunaiena (13 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Bad Girl!
> Be'accendo cell segreto,c'e'sms,puo'essere il Conte,la tipa A, o la B,nessuno conosce il numero.Invece e'una che non sento da 9 mesi,46anni ,sposata,ha grossa fabbrica in provincia.A settembre stop dopo 1 settimana,non ''era pronta a vedermi''.ora lo e'..aspetto che mi dica dove e quando.Allora valutai la retromarcia,con la paura di tradire...adesso non ci capisco un casso.Perche'Sbri aspettare 9mesi?perche'ricordarsi di Lothar..lo posso capire.mahhhhh


perche sei un bell'uomo ,attraente ,come si può lasciarti sfuggire ...
sciocca donna che ha lasciato passare nove mesi ...
Un bocconcino come te dove trovarlo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Bad Girl!
> Be'accendo cell segreto,c'e'sms,puo'essere il Conte,la tipa A, o la B,nessuno conosce il numero.Invece e'una che non sento da 9 mesi,46anni ,sposata,ha grossa fabbrica in provincia.A settembre stop dopo 1 settimana,non ''era pronta a vedermi''.ora lo e'..aspetto che mi dica dove e quando.Allora valutai la retromarcia,con la paura di tradire...adesso non ci capisco un casso.Perche'Sbri aspettare 9mesi?perche'ricordarsi di Lothar..lo posso capire.mahhhhh


boh. Magari è successo qualcosa che l'ha fatta decidere. Magari ha scoperto che il marito non andava a trote la domenica...


----------



## lothar57 (13 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> perche sei un bell'uomo ,attraente ,come si può lasciarti sfuggire ...
> sciocca donna che ha lasciato passare nove mesi ...
> Un bocconcino come te dove trovarlo...


brisa fel l'esen....cque non faccio il modesto...direi che e'difficile che non vada bene.

magari ha il marito che fa'come quello di Farfy o di Ross..forse sono 6 mesi che niente...hahhahh..se mi capita a tiro.rinasce.........


----------



## ytumamatambien (13 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma allora di cose ne fai, come fai ad annoiarti?



quelle sono cose che faccio generalmente ma ultimamente ho avuto alcuni impedimenti che mi hanno parecchio limitato.. il problema non è che mi annoio ma che non mi fermo mai.


----------



## ytumamatambien (13 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Comunque se per variare vuoi passare il folletto a casa mia possiamo metterci d'accordo. Puoi usare anche lo stereo, mentre.


... dipende quanto e come intenderesti pagarmi... :carneval: diciamo che di lavori di casa a gratis ne ho abbastanza


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> ... dipende quanto e come intenderesti pagarmi... :carneval: diciamo che di lavori di casa a gratis ne ho abbastanza


eccheccosè, ti risolvo il problema e vuoi pure che ti paghi... oh tempora, oh mores!


----------



## ytumamatambien (13 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eccheccosè, ti risolvo il problema e vuoi pure che ti paghi... oh tempora, oh mores!



mi lamento che mi faccio un mazzo tutto il giorno e tu vuoi che venga a passare il folletto a casa tua?... sono pure allergico alla polvere..


----------



## lunaiena (13 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Comunque se per variare vuoi passare il folletto a casa mia possiamo metterci d'accordo. Puoi usare anche lo stereo, mentre.



Se hai ancora le cassette vengo io ...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> Sono un nuovo iscritto, giovane uomo sposato da una decina d'anni con 2 figli in età di  scuola elementare e leggendo il forum mi pare che non si consideri  abbastanza quanto anche la routine e gli impegni quotidiani (la  cosiddetta vita quotidiana) possano logorare un rapporto di coppia.
> Qui vedo molte persone (non tutte per fortuna) che si strappano i  capelli per condannare chi tradisce, chi vuole trovare altro dal solito  tram tram quotidiano che si può descrivere così:
> 
> - portare e ritirare figli da scuola.
> ...


La "scoppia" c'è perché manca que poco di fantasia per tenere la vita movimentata abbastanza per non sapere mai cosa avverrà esattamente il giorno e il momento dopo. Cerca di scoppiare più spesso dentro anziché attendere che lo faccia qualcun altro al posto tuo


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> mi lamento che mi faccio un mazzo tutto il giorno e tu vuoi che venga a passare il folletto a casa tua?... sono pure allergico alla polvere..


ma a casa mia è diverso, fidati. Non è il solito tran-tran. Poi ho il filtro HEPA.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Bad Girl!
> Be'accendo cell segreto,c'e'sms,puo'essere il Conte,la tipa A, o la B,nessuno conosce il numero.Invece e'una che non sento da 9 mesi,46anni ,sposata,ha grossa fabbrica in provincia.A settembre stop dopo 1 settimana,non ''era pronta a vedermi''.ora lo e'..aspetto che mi dica dove e quando.Allora valutai la retromarcia,con la paura di tradire...adesso non ci capisco un casso.Perche'Sbri aspettare 9mesi?perche'ricordarsi di Lothar..lo posso capire.mahhhhh


Occhio che non ti domandi soldi per la fabbrica...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Occhio che non ti domandi soldi per la fabbrica...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


l'ho pensata pure io...di questi tempi


----------



## lothar57 (13 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Occhio che non ti domandi soldi per la fabbrica...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



amico mi meraviglio di te....lei non sa che io mettendo insieme gli indizi,ho scoperto,suo cognome,nome e sede dell'azienda.se volessi la potrei chiamare al fisso aziendale..ahahhah..ed e'azienda ottima,famosa nella nostra provincia.Mentre lei di me sa il paese,spesso ne dico un'altro,ma a lei ho detto quello giusto..e stop.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico mi meraviglio di te....lei non sa che io mettendo insieme gli indizi,ho scoperto,suo cognome,nome e sede dell'azienda.se volessi la potrei chiamare al fisso aziendale..ahahhah..ed e'azienda ottima,famosa nella nostra provincia.Mentre lei di me sa il paese,spesso ne dico un'altro,ma a lei ho detto quello giusto..e stop.


Io continuo a non capire come si faccia a fidarsi di una persona tanto da andarci a letto e non fidarsi a dare le proprie generalità


----------



## lothar57 (13 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io continuo a non capire come si faccia a fidarsi di una persona tanto da andarci a letto e non fidarsi a dare le proprie generalità


Farfy ti sei persa un pezzo...ci dobbiamo ancora conoscere.,..


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io continuo a non capire come si faccia a fidarsi di una persona tanto da andarci a letto e non fidarsi a dare le proprie generalità


a chi lo dici


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> a chi lo dici


Essù dai, facciamo pace.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Farfy ti sei persa un pezzo...ci dobbiamo ancora conoscere.,..


Non credo di essermi persa alcun pezzo
Abbiamo un modo di concepire il tradimento diversamente
Non hai mai fatto mistero che alle tue donne non dai il cellulare, non dici dove abiti, dove lavori e probabilmente nemmeno il tuo cognome perchè non ti fidi
Io non vado a letto con una persona di cui non mi fidi.
Al momento che scopo con te non ho paura a parlarti di me.


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non credo di essermi persa alcun pezzo
> Abbiamo un modo di concepire il tradimento diversamente
> Non hai mai fatto mistero che alle tue donne non dai il cellulare, non dici dove abiti, dove lavori e probabilmente nemmeno il tuo cognome perchè non ti fidi
> Io non vado a letto con una persona di cui non mi fidi.
> *Al momento che scopo con te non ho paura a parlarti di me*.


ma come si fa ad arrivare a tale intimità senza fidarsi dell'altro ?
e non sto parlando di amore o romanticherie varie..proprio di solo sesso e attrazione 
per arrivare alla quale occorre (per me) un lasciarsi andare che se non c'è col piffero che ci possa essere uno scambio fisico


----------



## Nocciola (13 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma come si fa ad arrivare a tale intimità senza fidarsi dell'altro ?
> e non sto parlando di amore o romanticherie varie..proprio di solo sesso e attrazione
> per arrivare alla quale occorre (per me) un lasciarsi andare che se non c'è col piffero che ci possa essere uno scambio fisico



quoto:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma come si fa ad arrivare a tale intimità senza fidarsi dell'altro ?
> e non sto parlando di amore o romanticherie varie..proprio di solo sesso e attrazione
> per arrivare alla quale occorre (per me) un lasciarsi andare che se non c'è col piffero che ci possa essere uno scambio fisico


*FIDATI DI ME E DIVENTIAMO INTIMI!*


----------



## lothar57 (13 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma come si fa ad arrivare a tale intimità senza fidarsi dell'altro ?
> e non sto parlando di amore o romanticherie varie..proprio di solo sesso e attrazione
> per arrivare alla quale occorre (per me) un lasciarsi andare che se non c'è col piffero che ci possa essere uno scambio fisico


Mini...qua'raccontai della tipa dello stop ai baci.siamo rimasti in contatto,mi chiama spesso,e'passato 1 anno e mezzo.sempre e solo in anonimo..so dove abita,il lavoro del marito,ma non il cognome,solo il nome.il cognome neanch'io mai detto.La ''new entry''di lunedi',per ora solo cell e sms,ha un nome e un paese,lo stesso le ho detto io.ma non altro.
Di questa ulteriore so invece tutto...ma lei per ora no.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mini...qua'raccontai della tipa dello stop ai baci.siamo rimasti in contatto,mi chiama spesso,e'passato 1 anno e mezzo.sempre e solo in anonimo..so dove abita,il lavoro del marito*,ma non il cognome*,solo il nome.il cognome neanch'io mai detto.La ''new entry''di lunedi',per ora solo cell e sms,ha un nome e un paese,lo stesso le ho detto io.ma non altro.
> Di questa ulteriore so invece tutto...ma lei per ora no.


:sbatti:

Questo intendo.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :sbatti:
> 
> Questo intendo.


Ciò ma scolta na roba...
Tu sei libera di gestire i tuoi tradimenti come pare a te...
Lui è libero di fare come pare a lui no?

Di sicuro lui 
non si farebbe MAI una storia con mia moglie.


----------



## lothar57 (13 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :sbatti:
> 
> Questo intendo.



farfy tu vivi in una metropoli di 4milioni di abitanti(???)....io in frazione di 2000,tutti sanno chi sono.meno rischio e meglio sto.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciò ma scolta na roba...
> Tu sei libera di gestire i tuoi tradimenti come pare a te...
> Lui è libero di fare come pare a lui no?
> 
> ...


Conte, con tutta la stima che posso avere per la tua Signora (che saluto perchè ci legge), considerato che è TUA moglie di sicuro non se la farebbero in tanti.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Conte, con tutta la stima che posso avere per la tua Signora (che saluto perchè ci legge), considerato che è TUA moglie di sicuro non se la farebbero in tanti.


Intendevo dire che Lothar non si farebbe mai la moglie di un amico.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciò ma scolta na roba...
> Tu sei libera di gestire i tuoi tradimenti come pare a te...
> Lui è libero di fare come pare a lui no?
> 
> ...


Il grassetto è ancora una volta la conferma di quanto sai essere stronzo e voltafaccia.
:bleah:



Ma certo che è libero di fare come crede. Mica dico che deve fare come dico io.
Posso esprimere la mia opinione o è vietato?


Ah tanto perchè non abbia dubbi il rosso è mio


----------



## Nocciola (13 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Conte, con tutta la stima che posso avere per la tua Signora (che saluto perchè ci legge), considerato che è TUA moglie di sicuro non se la farebbero in tanti.



Era una frecciata a me........


Sai quando eravamo amici capiva, comprendeva e diceva l'opposto
Ora ha cambiato idea. 
La coerenza è il suo forte


----------



## sienne (13 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il grassetto è ancora una volta la conferma di quanto sai essere stronzo e voltafaccia.
> :bleah:
> 
> 
> ...



Ciao 

quoto ... :smile: ... 

perché si è ben capito ... 

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Intendevo dire che Lothar non si farebbe mai la moglie di un amico.


L'avevo inteso, io intendevo altro facendo il simpa riferendomi alla tua scarsa igiene.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Era una frecciata a me........
> *
> 
> Sai quando eravamo amici capiva, comprendeva e diceva l'opposto
> ...


Sì? Boh.


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *FIDATI DI ME E DIVENTIAMO INTIMI!*


con te starei sicura come i fiorellini appena piantati con ulisse:rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (13 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciò ma scolta na roba...
> Tu sei libera di gestire i tuoi tradimenti come pare a te...
> Lui è libero di fare come pare a lui no?
> 
> ...


la fidanzata di un'amico giocava a tennis con me(30 anni fa'...)l'andavo a prendere,scendeva in tuta.dopo la doccia compariva tirata a festa,carica di profumo..e pensa Conte da li a casa sua 5 minuti di auto.Non ti dico la fatica a resistere..tra l'altro piuttosto bella...ma l'amico non si tradisce.Sarebbe porcata.........


----------



## Nocciola (13 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> farfy tu vivi in una metropoli di 4milioni di abitanti(???)....io in frazione di 2000,tutti sanno chi sono.meno rischio e meglio sto.


Non c'entra nulla dove vivo.
Io non scopo una persona di cui non mi fido
Comunque vivo in un paesino


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il grassetto è ancora una volta la conferma di quanto sai essere stronzo e voltafaccia.
> :bleah:
> 
> 
> ...


Rosso mio...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Anch'io ho espresso la mia opinione...
E anch'io se ho una conoscenza occasionale con una donna...

Mi guardo bene di chiedere il suo cognome...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Era una frecciata a me........
> 
> 
> Sai quando eravamo amici capiva, comprendeva e diceva l'opposto
> ...


No carina...
Quando il tuo amico stava male e tu stavi male per lui cercavo di capirti.
Poi quando ho visto che tu "pretendi" da tuo marito cose che sai benissimo di non essere assolutamente in grado di chiedere, se non dopo aver confessato.
Io ho preso le distanze da te.

Poi il tuo amico è stato meno male, ti sei tirata sua, ti sei fatta i tuoi amici e amen no?

Ma ti ripeto che io non ti trovo una persona corretta e leale perchè nascondi a tuo marito il tradimento e ti fai le pare che lui non ti cerchi sessualmente.

Scusa putaniero si, ma soprattutto un marito anche io.

E se sapessi che mia moglie mi critica alle spalle dopo avermi tradito...uhm...la vedrei molto dura per lei.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'avevo inteso, io intendevo altro facendo il simpa riferendomi alla tua scarsa igiene.


Ma con la moglie uso sempre precauzioni no?
Che per caso non le tacchi delle malattie...

Sai come s'incazza poi?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (13 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non c'entra nulla dove vivo.
> Io non scopo una persona di cui non mi fido
> Comunque vivo in un paesino


non sempre faccio cosi'..la mia''giovane amica''sa nome cognome,sa tutte le mie attivita' imprenditoriali,se vuole mi trova sull'elenco del paese.e'venuta anche qua'...ha un'amico paesano.Di lei mi fido ciecamente..ma sono 2 anni ormai.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Rosso mio...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Anch'io ho espresso la mia opinione...
> E anch'io se ho una conoscenza occasionale con una donna...
> 
> Mi guardo bene di chiedere il suo cognome...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Appunto
Abbiamo una visipne diversa del fare sesso


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2013)

conte ma beviteli i rossi invece di pigiare...ci hai quel ditino che deve avere il callo


----------



## Nocciola (13 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No carina...
> Quando il tuo amico stava male e tu stavi male per lui cercavo di capirti.
> Poi quando ho visto che tu "pretendi" da tuo marito cose che sai benissimo di non essere assolutamente in grado di chiedere, se non dopo aver confessato.
> Io ho preso le distanze da te.
> ...


Sei falso come pochi
Sai che non hai chiuso con me per qursto


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No carina...
> Quando il tuo amico stava male e tu stavi male per lui cercavo di capirti.
> Poi quando ho visto che tu "pretendi" da tuo marito cose che sai benissimo di non essere assolutamente in grado di chiedere, se non dopo aver confessato.
> Io ho preso le distanze da te.
> ...


viva la coerenza ...questa me la segno .ma che faccia di tolla....quante volte hai inveito con chi giudicava ...
ma tu guarda


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sei falso come pochi
> Sai che non hai chiuso con me per qursto


Boh sarà uno dei motivi no?
Ma cosa vuoi che ti dica?

:bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble:

O na persona è come dici tu 
altrimenti la rifiuti

e a me non piace essere tanto secondo le aspettative altrui...

E' na recita che mi stanca subito...

Ma anch'io ero in un'altra situazione no?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> viva la coerenza ...questa me la segno .ma che faccia di tolla....quante volte hai inveito con chi giudicava ...
> ma tu guarda


Eh ma ogni tanto è bene far sentire l'altro dall'altra parte così capisce come ci si sente...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2013)

scusa ..ma il tuo amico lothar ha rivelato alla moglie che la sta tradendo?
com'è che a lui non fai la predica?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> conte ma beviteli i rossi invece di pigiare...ci hai quel ditino che deve avere il callo


So che ti piacerebbe tanto anche a te ricevere un mio verde...
Ma non vedo perchè se una si pregia di darmi un rosso a me...
io non possa restituirle il piacere no?

Tanto sono solo bambinate no?

E se t'incazzi tanto 

Sai che è : perchè HO RAGIONE.

Ti pare?

Secondo te...
Dopo che hai tradito tuo marito: che cosa sei in grado di esigere da lui?

Solo questo: pregare i tuoi santi che lui non lo sappia mai.

O mi sbaglio?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa ..ma il tuo amico lothar ha rivelato alla moglie che la sta tradendo?
> com'è che a lui non fai la predica?


Perchè lui non esige questo o quello da sua moglie.
Perchè lui non critica sua moglie.
Perchè lui non si è mai posto come persona onesta corretta ma come un diavolaccio
Perchè lui ti dice se apri le gambe io te lo infilo su
Perchè i tradimenti lothariani sono sciocchezze e non una relazione stabile
Perchè Lothar non si dissocia da sè stesso
Perchè Lothar non fa il frate piangente
Perchè Lothar non fa il maestro di vita...


E soprattutto perchè 

Lothar è un uomo e non na femmina
E Lothar è mio amico.

E perchè MAI io ho udito Lothar parlare male di un amico.
Per poi vedere che per davanti fa il sorrisino complice.

At capì?


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè lui non esige questo o quello da sua moglie.
> Perchè lui non critica sua moglie.
> Perchè lui non si è mai posto come persona onesta corretta ma come un diavolaccio
> Perchè lui ti dice se apri le gambe io te lo infilo su
> ...


scusa, ora ho capito


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa, ora ho capito


E tu perchè t'impicci dei miei rossi? Eh?
Che te frega a te?
Ne vuoi uno?

Impicciati degli affari tuoi.


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E tu perchè t'impicci dei miei rossi? Eh?
> Che te frega a te?
> Ne vuoi uno?
> 
> Impicciati degli affari tuoi.


e pitipì e pitipà
dai pigia


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e pitipì e pitipà
> dai pigia


Si figurati...così non mi diverte...no?

A me piace quando mi accusi di averti dato un rosso e non sono stato io...

Perchè allora si che mi diverto un pasto a dartelo....e ti immagino che tiri su il collo tutta ringalluzzita...
Ma se non è stato il conte a rubinarmi...chi può essere stato? 

A me poi...Minerva...che non sto sulle balle a nessuno...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Allora si che mi diverto no?

Dimmi che senso ha dare dei rubini a chi se ne frega...

Non ha nessun senso...

Ma se vuoi un rosso per mostrare a te stessa che ho la pistola carica...perchè tanto non ti approvo nè disapprovo mai...beccati sto verde....vecchia strega...!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e pitipì e pitipà
> dai pigia


Verde mio...:bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble:

E guai a te se adesso dici...Admin visto il conte usa impropriamente il tuo sistema...


----------



## Nocciola (13 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè lui non esige questo o quello da sua moglie.
> Perchè lui non critica sua moglie.
> Perchè lui non si è mai posto come persona onesta corretta ma come un diavolaccio
> Perchè lui ti dice se apri le gambe io te lo infilo su
> ...


Guarda che quello dalla doppia faccia sei tu e non io.
Con me sei stato doppissimo
E comunque poi mi dici dove parlo male di mio marito...
E comunque vai a cagare
Ignorami che stiamo meglio entrambi
Ma tu proprio non ce la fai


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda che quello dalla doppia faccia sei tu e non io.
> Con me sei stato doppissimo
> E comunque poi mi dici dove parlo male di mio marito...
> E comunque vai a cagare
> ...


e comunque..gnegnegne gnegnegne gnegnegnegnegne gnè...:bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble:

E tu non criticare i miei amici...

gnegnegnegnegnegnè gnè gnè...

Che poi ridiamo come matti 
alle tue spalle....:bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::cincin::cincin::culo::maestra:


----------



## lothar57 (13 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> e comunque..gnegnegne gnegnegne gnegnegnegnegne gnè...:bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble:
> 
> E tu non criticare i miei amici...
> 
> ...


Caro amico,la dinamica delle donne e'stramba.ad esempio io non ho nulla contro Farfy,anche se percepisco l'esatto contrario.poi dovrsti fare come me,fregatene..io passo oltre.stasera grande arricchimento,amico,perche'la tipa di cui parlavo nel pomeriggio,nn solo ha chiamato,ma si e'pure cusata,del ritardo.considera,che credo,diriga tante persone.senzatante moine.non sai quante ne ho fatte,senza fare lo zerbino,per conoscerla.e ormai ci siamo.lei e'come tebe o sbri,fisicamente.e non sai come  mi  intrighi la cosa.at


----------



## Nocciola (13 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro amico,la dinamica delle donne e'stramba.ad esempio io non ho nulla contro Farfy,anche se percepisco l'esatto contrario.poi dovrsti fare come me,fregatene..io passo oltre.stasera grande arricchimento,amico,perche'la tipa di cui parlavo nel pomeriggio,nn solo ha chiamato,ma si e'pure cusata,del ritardo.considera,che credo,diriga tante persone.senzatante moine.non sai quante ne ho fatte,senza fare lo zerbino,per conoscerla.e ormai ci siamo.lei e'come tebe o sbri,fisicamente.e non sai come  mi  intrighi la cosa.at


Percepisci male. 
Non ho nulla contro di te.
Non capisco certi tuoi modi di pensare e mi confronto
Non é colpa mia se il conte cerca di far passare i miei interventi come crituche


----------



## lothar57 (14 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè lui non esige questo o quello da sua moglie.
> Perchè lui non critica sua moglie.
> Perchè lui non si è mai posto come persona onesta corretta ma come un diavolaccio
> Perchè lui ti dice se apri le gambe io te lo infilo su
> ...


relazione parallela stabile non ha alcun senso infatti,sarebbe secondo matrimonio...squallore senza fine..mica voglio sapere di bollette da pagare,o mutui altrui...
Poi mi diverto un sacco amico..ad esempio ieri sera mi ha chiamato quella riapparsa dopo 9 mesi,stamattina mi dira'quando ci vedremo...intanto sms di buongiorno da altra...questa e'vita.Non si invecchia no???


----------



## sienne (14 Giugno 2013)

Ciao,

Una cosa, però, non capisco. 
Perché, il tradimento che perdura con una persona più tempo, 
è da considerare un tradimento squallido?
spiegate il perché?

Se già ci esprimiamo con questi termini ... 

sono due tipi di tradimenti differenti ... 
e lo "squallore" lo si riscontra in entrambi, ma su punti ben differenti.  

personalmente ... preferisco, il tradimento con storia parallela ... 


sienne


----------



## lothar57 (14 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Una cosa, però, non capisco.
> Perché, il tradimento che perdura con una persona più tempo,
> ...


Ciao Sienne...perche'sono tradimenti innocui...io amore non l'ho mai detto,al massimo tesoro.Perche'sono cose poco impegnative..la mia''amica ufficiale''non la vedo da 6 mesi,e so che per altri 20gg sara'cosi'.e mi va benissimo.
Quando mi sono state proposte relazioni con dei paletti precisi,sono scappato....


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2013)

perché questi sono i veri traditori ,quelli a cui non "capita" ma cercano con cura e regole .


----------



## sienne (14 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Sienne...perche'sono tradimenti innocui...io amore non l'ho mai detto,al massimo tesoro.Perche'sono cose poco impegnative..la mia''amica ufficiale''non la vedo da 6 mesi,e so che per altri 20gg sara'cosi'.e mi va benissimo.
> Quando mi sono state proposte relazioni con dei paletti precisi,sono scappato....



Ciao Lothar,

forse ho dei limiti ... o forse concepisco l'unione tra un uomo e una donna differentemente. 

spesso, usi dei termini abbastanza dispregiativi verso le tue "amichette", proprio per il fatto 
che la danno così facilmente ... mentre a casa hanno il marito e forse anche figli. 

perciò, mi chiedo ... innocuo di che? se tu stesso le definisci così ... con termini "squallidi". 
innocui, perché non ti possono fregare, poiché non ci metti del sentimento? 
innocui, perché non ti possono fregare, perché loro squallide? 

ma se riduci, la donna che "usi" in quel momento ... ad uno squallore ... 
allora il tipo di tradimento ... è squallido! 

a questo punto ... preferisco l'unione tra un uomo e una donna ... 
con del apprezzamento reciproco, con un semplice voler bene ... 
anche se è solo per una notte ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Lothar,
> 
> forse ho dei limiti ... o forse concepisco l'unione tra un uomo e una donna differentemente.
> 
> ...



Quotone 
non posso approvarti


----------



## Ultimo (14 Giugno 2013)

Io dalla storia di Lothar una cosa l'ho capita, la signora prima non era una troia, ora si. We mi attengo alle parole di Lothar, non sono le mie.

Lotharuzzo, prendi il conte e scendete qua su, vi porto a mangiare al porto.


----------



## sienne (14 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quotone
> non posso approvarti



Ciao Farfalla,

 ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Farfalla,
> 
> ...
> 
> sienne


Ciao


----------



## Ultimo (14 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché questi sono i veri traditori ,quelli a cui non "capita" ma cercano con cura e regole .



:up:

Almeno hanno coerenza, sperando anche di, averla, una volta scoperti.:mrgreen:


----------



## passerino (14 Giugno 2013)

vi dedico questa.... a me fa impazzire 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TM25ux0rlx0


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Almeno hanno coerenza, sperando anche di, averla, una volta scoperti.:mrgreen:


siccome a te stanno simpatici conte e lothar trovi l'alibi della coerenza quando in realtà sai benissimo che in altri queste cose non le sopporteresti.
ma siamo un po' tutti così, chi più chi meno


----------



## lothar57 (14 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Lothar,
> 
> forse ho dei limiti ... o forse concepisco l'unione tra un uomo e una donna differentemente.
> 
> ...



carissima Sienne,tempo vidi una coppia di amanti,ormai li catalogo in un secondo..che si abbracciava con grande trasporto.E quelli si che sono i veri traditori...perche'si amano..per 1 ora,poi ognuno torna a casa a prendere per il lato B il partner.Io non lo concepisco..io amo solo mia moglie,del resto mi frega solo il tempo che le vedo.
Con le ''nuove''che presto vedro',come sempre parlero'chiaro,io a casa mia sto benissimo,cerco solo un diversivo.punto.
Certo voi donne ammantate tutto con l''''ammmooooorrrre'',finora ne ho conosciuta una sola che ha parlato sinceramente,come faccio io...non e'diventata mia amante.l'ha gia'...pero'con il suo stambecco marito ho  fatto ottimo business.:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## sienne (14 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> carissima Sienne,tempo vidi una coppia di amanti,ormai li catalogo in un secondo..che si abbracciava con grande trasporto.E quelli si che sono i veri traditori...perche'si amano..per 1 ora,poi ognuno torna a casa a prendere per il lato B il partner.Io non lo concepisco..io amo solo mia moglie,del resto mi frega solo il tempo che le vedo.
> Con le ''nuove''che presto vedro',come sempre parlero'chiaro,io a casa mia sto benissimo,cerco solo un diversivo.punto.
> Certo voi donne ammantate tutto con l''''ammmooooorrrre'',finora ne ho conosciuta una sola che ha parlato sinceramente,come faccio io...non e'diventata mia amante.l'ha gia'...pero'con il suo stambecco marito ho  fatto ottimo business.:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:



Ciao Lothar,

hai deviato ... io non sto parlando di ammooorrreee! 

sto parlando del fatto, che tu definisci quel tipo di tradimento squallido 
e nello stesso tempo definisci le tue donne in modo squallido. 

visto sotto questo aspetto, allora, entrambi i tradimenti sono squallidi. 
perché, con o senza ammooorrreee ... tradite entrambi, tornate entrambi a casa,
e entrambi prendete il partner per il lato B ... perché ignaro. 

capisco, che non lo concepisci. e ci può essere tutto l'ammooorrreee che vuoi,
ma dal punto, che non si lascia il partner ... si capisce dove più ammooorrreee 
o attaccamento ... o semplicemente meno passione c'è ... 

per me, l'atto del unirsi ... comprende sempre anche la voglia di scoprirsi ... 
e ciò, è solo possibile, se in quel momento ... c'è fiducia, c'è apprezzamento. 

un buco ... o un cetriolo ... mahhh ... lo si trova ovunque. 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (14 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> siccome a te stanno simpatici conte e lothar trovi l'alibi della coerenza quando in realtà sai benissimo che in altri queste cose non le sopporteresti.
> ma siamo un po' tutti così, chi più chi meno



Mi stanno simpatici scrivi. io nel conte la trovo la coerenza di chi vive una vita che è voluta dalla coppia. In Lothar quello che scrive ,non mi sta per nulla simpatico. Lo leggo stop, ci scherzo anche, ci scherzate anche voi ho notato. Alla fine fa parte del forum, e Lothar sa bene che non approvo quello che fa, come sa bene che può scherzare con me, nel forum. 

Ci sono modi e modi di porsi, purtroppo in alcune dinamiche che si creano la simpatia spesso fa la differenza nell'approcciarsi. Come hai scritto tu, siamo un po tutti così.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> carissima Sienne,tempo vidi una coppia di amanti,ormai li catalogo in un secondo..che si abbracciava con grande trasporto.E quelli si che sono i veri traditori...perche'si amano..per 1 ora,*poi ognuno torna a casa a prendere per il lato B il partner*.Io non lo concepisco..io amo solo mia moglie,del resto mi frega solo il tempo che le vedo.
> Con le ''nuove''che presto vedro',come sempre parlero'chiaro,io a casa mia sto benissimo,cerco solo un diversivo.punto.
> Certo voi donne ammantate tutto con l''''ammmooooorrrre'',finora ne ho conosciuta una sola che ha parlato sinceramente,come faccio io...non e'diventata mia amante.l'ha gia'...pero'con il suo stambecco marito ho fatto ottimo business.:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:


Pure io prendo per il lato B il partner, che c'entra.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro amico,la dinamica delle donne e'stramba.ad esempio io non ho nulla contro Farfy,anche se percepisco l'esatto contrario.poi dovrsti fare come me,fregatene..io passo oltre.stasera grande arricchimento,amico,perche'la tipa di cui parlavo nel pomeriggio,nn solo ha chiamato,ma si e'pure cusata,del ritardo.considera,che credo,diriga tante persone.senzatante moine.non sai quante ne ho fatte,senza fare lo zerbino,per conoscerla.e ormai ci siamo.lei e'come tebe o sbri,fisicamente.e non sai come  mi  intrighi la cosa.at


Ma scusa na roba Lothar...
Proprio tu che mi chiami ridendo dicendo...ahahahaahahah...vecchio mona...come le ho fatte incazzare...ahahahahaah...come friggono le maestre...ahaahahahaha...

Anche per me è lo stesso no?

Poi se le mie frecciatine la fanno incazzare a sto modo...è perchè toccano nel vivo...
SUi nervetti scoperti...titittititititititi...gnegnegnegnegneèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè....

Che me frega a me?
Lei no mia sorella
Lei no mia moglie
Lei no mia amante
Io no iscritto a suo libro paga....

E poi voglio dire....
Capisci a me...

Se lei fosse più intelligente e furba...non ci cascherebbe ogni volta...che mollo lì la battutina no?

In fondo è come dici tu no?
Lei ti dice...mio marito non mi guarda più...e tu le dici...ahahahahaahah...vuol dire che pascola fuori no?
Lei ti dice...impossibile...perchè me ne accorgerei....

Infatti tutte se ne accorgono no?

VEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi stanno simpatici scrivi. io nel conte la trovo la coerenza di chi vive una vita che è voluta dalla coppia. In Lothar quello che scrive ,non mi sta per nulla simpatico. Lo leggo stop, ci scherzo anche, ci scherzate anche voi ho notato. Alla fine fa parte del forum, e Lothar sa bene che non approvo quello che fa, come sa bene che può scherzare con me, nel forum.
> 
> Ci sono modi e modi di porsi, purtroppo in alcune dinamiche che si creano la simpatia spesso fa la differenza nell'approcciarsi. Come hai scritto tu, siamo un po tutti così.


Ma il massimo lothariano è questo no?
Vecchio mona...se non fossero delle troie...non me la darebbero no?
Si è mai visto una brava signora che si fa intortare da un uomo che non è suo marito?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> carissima Sienne,tempo vidi una coppia di amanti,ormai li catalogo in un secondo..che si abbracciava con grande trasporto.E quelli si che sono i veri traditori...perche'si amano..per 1 ora,poi ognuno torna a casa a prendere per il lato B il partner.Io non lo concepisco..io amo solo mia moglie,del resto mi frega solo il tempo che le vedo.
> Con le ''nuove''che presto vedro',come sempre parlero'chiaro,io a casa mia sto benissimo,cerco solo un diversivo.punto.
> Certo voi donne ammantate tutto con l''''ammmooooorrrre'',finora ne ho conosciuta una sola che ha parlato sinceramente,come faccio io...non e'diventata mia amante.l'ha gia'...pero'con il suo stambecco marito ho  fatto ottimo business.:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:


L'amore non c'entra
Qui si parla di fiducia e di rispetto verso chi ti porti a letto
Tu prendi in giro tua moglie esattamente  come qualunque traditore


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scusa na roba Lothar...
> Proprio tu che mi chiami ridendo dicendo...ahahahaahahah...vecchio mona...come le ho fatte incazzare...ahahahahaah...come friggono le maestre...ahaahahahaha...
> 
> Anche per me è lo stesso no?
> ...


Ma una cosa non ti é chiara.
Ip non me la prendo ma proprio per nulla
Ho chi mi apprezza qui e fuori.
Io mi diverto solo a sottolineare quanto sei stronzo
E purtroppo per te qui c'ê gente che leggeva anche quando stavo nelle tue grazie e che nota quanto sei voltafaccia...


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Bad Girl!
> Be'accendo cell segreto,c'e'sms,puo'essere il Conte,la tipa A, o la B,nessuno conosce il numero.Invece e'una che non sento da 9 mesi,46anni ,sposata,ha grossa fabbrica in provincia.A settembre stop dopo 1 settimana,non ''era pronta a vedermi''.ora lo e'..aspetto che mi dica dove e quando.Allora valutai la retromarcia,con la paura di tradire...adesso non ci capisco un casso.Perche'Sbri aspettare 9mesi?perche'ricordarsi di Lothar..lo posso capire.mahhhhh


Doveva dimagrire? Aspettare che l'effetto dell'intervento chirurgico si assestasse? Aveva un altro?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> brisa fel l'esen....cque non faccio il modesto...direi che e'difficile che non vada bene.
> 
> magari ha il marito che fa'come quello di Farfy o di Ross..forse sono 6 mesi che niente...hahhahh..se mi capita a tiro.rinasce.........


Quando ci vediamo? :lipstick::cincin:


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non credo di essermi persa alcun pezzo
> Abbiamo un modo di concepire il tradimento diversamente
> Non hai mai fatto mistero che alle tue donne non dai il cellulare, non dici dove abiti, dove lavori e probabilmente nemmeno il tuo cognome perchè non ti fidi
> Io non vado a letto con una persona di cui non mi fidi.
> Al momento che scopo con te non ho paura a parlarti di me.





Minerva ha detto:


> ma come si fa ad arrivare a tale intimità senza fidarsi dell'altro ?
> e non sto parlando di amore o romanticherie varie..proprio di solo sesso e attrazione
> per arrivare alla quale occorre (per me) un lasciarsi andare che se non c'è col piffero che ci possa essere uno scambio fisico


Non vi troveranno strangolate in un motel.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma una cosa non ti é chiara.
> Ip non me la prendo ma proprio per nulla
> Ho chi mi apprezza qui e fuori.
> Io mi diverto solo a sottolineare quanto sei stronzo
> E purtroppo per te qui c'ê gente che leggeva anche quando stavo nelle tue grazie e che nota quanto sei voltafaccia...


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Se non te la prendessi non reagiresti così male ogni volta no?:bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando ci vediamo? :lipstick::cincin:


Lothar non cadere nelle sue spire...
Questa è la capa indiscussa delle maestre di vita...
Però amico mio non sarebbe male...stanarla portarla fuori a cena...e poi farle fare una di quelle figuracce che non dimenticherà mai...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Con Lothar che inizia...
Ma come sei messa...
Ma ti sei vista? Assomigli ad una scimmia nasica....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (14 Giugno 2013)

Ciao Conte,

che stai tappezzando il thread con tanto di lingua?

non la usi più? ... intendila come vuoi ... interpretazione aperta  :mrgreen: ...

comunque ... tanto per ... io vengo e sono fuori ...
ma questa reazione, mi sa di uno ... che ancora gli brucia ...

solo impressione ... 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Conte,
> 
> che stai tappezzando il thread con tanto di lingua?
> 
> ...


Ma che cosa di grazia dovrebbe bruciarmi?
Sei gelosa?
Vuoi una slinguazzata pure tu?

E' che capisci...

Certe cose mi fanno tanto ridere...no?

E rido volentieri di me stesso...
Dicendomi com'ero scemo un tempo a stare male per questioni che non meritano neppure un mio accenno...

Ohi Sienne...
Svegliaa......:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2013)

Che merda che sei...
non credo serva aggiungere altro.


----------



## sienne (14 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma che cosa di grazia dovrebbe bruciarmi?
> Sei gelosa?
> Vuoi una slinguazzata pure tu?
> 
> ...



Ciao,

ma perché interpreti sempre così tanto?
ti sembro gelosa? ... 
Non capisco di che cosa o di chi? 

Comunque ... grazie per la proposta, la leccata la passo ...  ...

Ti ho solo riportato che impressione mi da, leggendo ... tutto qua. 
Vedi, per come sono fatta, quella frase in neretto ... me lo conferma. 

Tu hai la necessità di farlo sapere ... perché?
Perché ... che intenzioni ci sono? ... Colpire. 
Tu stesso dici, non meritano un tuo accenno ... 

Chi ride ... non colpisce ... ma si mette sopra le cose. 

Sei cambiato? Bene, mi fa piacere ... spero per te, in meglio. 

Sveglia? Sono lenta ... ma non dormo ... :mrgreen: ...

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ma perché interpreti sempre così tanto?
> ti sembro gelosa? ...
> ...


Battuta ok?
Battuta sborona, cafona, maramalda...

Ma allora ti chiedo
Perchè mi fai queste domande?

Per cosa dovrei bruciare?
Guarda che io sono un uomo che ogni giorno si bacia le mani per le fortune che ha avuto.
Per essere uscito indenne da certi pericoli.
Per non essere diventato come tante altre persone.

Sveglia nel senso
Che ok siamo grandi e adulti
e qui alberga la parte scema di noi...

QUella che dobbiamo reprimere nella vita reale...

O no?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Battuta ok?
> Battuta sborona, cafona, maramalda...
> 
> Ma allora ti chiedo
> ...


No


----------



## sienne (14 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Battuta ok?
> Battuta sborona, cafona, maramalda...
> 
> Ma allora ti chiedo
> ...


Conte,

se ti brucia o no ... solo tu in fondo in fondo lo puoi sapere. 
e non ti chiedo cosa ti brucia ... 

bensì, l'impressione che mi hai lasciato! 
su questo, forse mi sbaglio, ma intanto ... l'ho avuta e non corrispondeva con le tue parole. 
tutto qua! a volte, può fare pure piacere ... quando uno ti dice, ok. secondo te, non c'è nulla, 
ma non dai questa impressione ... 

se non ti interessa ... non fa niente sai, non ti costringo a niente ... :rotfl: ...

ok ... capito, qui alberga la tua parte scema ... che faccio, non ti prendo sul serio?

mentre per me è diverso ... io nella vita fuori non trattengo niente ... 
so però dove e con chi posso cosa ... e degusto tutto ... 

inoltre anche in questo siamo molto diversi. perché prendere altri come misura?
contento di non essere diventato come altri?
lo voglio sperare, che tu sia contento di come sei! che centrano gli altri ... 

credo di aver capito nel frattempo comunque ... 

era solo una riflessione ... nada mas ... 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Conte,
> 
> se ti brucia o no ... solo tu in fondo in fondo lo puoi sapere.
> e non ti chiedo cosa ti brucia ...
> ...


Si Sienne 
Ho realizzato l'unico vero ideale della mia vita.
Diventare me stesso,
E mi piaccio da morire come sono ora

Libero da ogni forma di condizionamento e pensiero

Libero dalla schiavitù dell'approvazione altrui
Libero dal bisogno di essere amato
Libero dalla paura di non essere capito, considerato,
Libero dalla paura di far soffrire gli altri
Libero di rompere tutte le cristalliere del mondo...
Che non me ne può fregar meno se sono elefante e tu cristalliera...se ti rompi vuol dire che tu sei fragile...non io che sono irruento...

Poi ho l'animo incredibilmente riconoscente verso quelle persone meravigliose che mi hanno aiutato in questa realizzazione...mi hanno aiutato a comprendermi e a capire me stesso...

Quando stai bene con te stesso...
La vita ti sorride e non hai più nessun motivo per lamentarti...

Libero di fare anche lo smargiasso no?

Pensa lo dicevo l'altro giorno in un mp a Lunapiena...
Tu sei la mia prediletta...

Nel senso che prima sei venuta tu...e poi arriverà DIletta...


----------



## lothar57 (14 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Doveva dimagrire? Aspettare che l'effetto dell'intervento chirurgico si assestasse? Aveva un altro?


Ciao Bru...e'successo qualcosa,che appurero'marcoledi'quando dovremmo vederci.Spero sia che vuole il ''diversivo'',avra'capito che gli anni passano...e non si vuole mettere a cercare sconosciuti nei siti.Con me va sul sicuro....


----------



## sienne (14 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si Sienne
> Ho realizzato l'unico vero ideale della mia vita.
> Diventare me stesso,
> E mi piaccio da morire come sono ora
> ...


Ciao Conte,

e allora, caspita ... abbracciati e ridi! 

e lascia perdere allora certe cose, anche se, come dici tu, solo "smargiasso" ... 
fa capire e non capire ... non è tanto piacevole ... 
ma anche per te stesso, in un prossimi incontro, con qualcuno che ti ha solo letto ... 

una volta ok ... ma ripetere ... come una barzelletta ... perde l'effetto ... 
e questo, fa nascere ... strane idee ... vedi me ...  ...

mi fa piacere comunque ... leggere questo tuo percorso.
ma ora ti deludo ... da un pò che me ne sono accorta ... sry ... 


sienne


----------



## Leda (14 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quotone
> non posso approvarti


Ci ho pensato io


----------



## perplesso (14 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma una cosa non ti é chiara.
> Ip non me la prendo ma proprio per nulla
> Ho chi mi apprezza qui e fuori.
> Io mi diverto solo a sottolineare quanto sei stronzo
> E purtroppo per te qui c'ê gente che leggeva anche quando stavo nelle tue grazie e che nota quanto sei voltafaccia...


colui che rosica umilia solo se stesso.    e diverte coloro che lo vedono (o leggono,come in questo caso)

tu conosci la qualità di chi ti apprezza e la meschinità di chi no  del resto non ti curare


----------



## Ultimo (14 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma il massimo lothariano è questo no?
> Vecchio mona...se non fossero delle troie...non me la darebbero no?
> Si è mai visto una brava signora che si fa intortare da un uomo che non è suo marito?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Questo è Lothar, come dicitura mi sta bene. Il resto che hai scritto, non so se eri cosciente dell'offesa rivoltami, a me ed anche ad altri, ma per me non è importante questo, d'altronde tu mi insegni che se la prende soltant o chi viene toccato, oppure qua dentro se la prende anche chi al momento sta male. 

Ma mi sta bene personalmente tutto quello che hai scritto, d'altronde e indipendentemente da qua dentro da fuori e da un po tutto, la vita è fatta non soltanto di aria che si respira, potrà sembrerà tutta uguale quest'aria ma no lo è, anche questa cambia forma dipendentemente da chi la respira, metafora fu, e mi piace metaforizzare, mi rende siculo, mi rende vivace ma scorbutico, mi rende quello che sono, cioè una persona che se ne fotte di andazzi che non stanno bene a se stesso, cambio strada e cerco il mio di andazzo.  E so che mi hai capito. :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> colui che rosica umilia solo se stesso. e diverte coloro che lo vedono (o leggono,come in questo caso)
> 
> tu conosci la qualità di chi ti apprezza e la meschinità di chi no  del resto non ti curare


Grazie davvero


il verde è mio. Mai come in questo caso sono contenta di riuscire ad approvarti

:bacio:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Giugno 2013)

Non voglio difendere il conte, ma io lo capisco, lo capisco bene, con una frase che il conte capirà istantaneamente, " sono un uomo come lui" e come lui ho reagito, io in una maniera il conte in un'altra.

Posso comunque capire sienne che discute col conte, ma altri che nel passato lo hanno letto dovrebbero sapere che oltre il suo modo di scrivere dietro ci sta una storia, io non la conosco bene, ma a sprazzi l'ho letta.


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non voglio difendere il conte, ma io lo capisco, lo capisco bene, con una frase che il conte capirà istantaneamente, " sono un uomo come lui" e come lui ho reagito, io in una maniera il conte in un'altra.
> 
> Posso comunque capire sienne che discute col conte, m*a altri che nel passato lo hanno letto *dovrebbero sapere che oltre il suo modo di scrivere dietro ci sta una storia, io non la conosco bene, ma a sprazzi l'ho letta.




è indifendibile


----------



## Ultimo (14 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> è indifendibile



Ma figurati simy, mica lo sto difendendo, e poi so bene che ultimamente ci sono stati discorsi troppo recenti per potermi riferire a voi con quello scritto prima.


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma figurati simy, mica lo sto difendendo, e poi so bene che ultimamente ci sono stati discorsi troppo recenti per potermi riferire a voi con quello scritto prima.



tra le righe ci stai dicendo che chi lo conosce dovrebbe "lasciar perdere"


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non voglio difendere il conte, ma io lo capisco, lo capisco bene, con una frase che il conte capirà istantaneamente, " sono un uomo come lui" e come lui ho reagito, io in una maniera il conte in un'altra.
> 
> Posso comunque capire sienne che discute col conte, ma altri che nel passato lo hanno letto dovrebbero sapere che oltre il suo modo di scrivere dietro ci sta una storia, io non la conosco bene, ma a sprazzi l'ho letta.



Fai benissimo anche a difenderlo o a parlare bene di lui visto che con te probabilmente  finora si è comportato in maniera corretta


----------



## Ultimo (14 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> tra le righe ci stai dicendo che chi lo conosce dovrebbe "lasciar perdere"


tra le righe sto scrivendo che il conte spesso e volentieri prende la sua forza dalla batosta che ha ricevuto nel passato e, che non vuole più prendere, e scrivendo cazzate gli sembra  le allontani. :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Questo è Lothar, come dicitura mi sta bene. Il resto che hai scritto, non so se eri cosciente dell'offesa rivoltami, a me ed anche ad altri, ma per me non è importante questo, d'altronde tu mi insegni che se la prende soltant o chi viene toccato, oppure qua dentro se la prende anche chi al momento sta male.
> 
> Ma mi sta bene personalmente tutto quello che hai scritto, d'altronde e indipendentemente da qua dentro da fuori e da un po tutto, la vita è fatta non soltanto di aria che si respira, potrà sembrerà tutta uguale quest'aria ma no lo è, anche questa cambia forma dipendentemente da chi la respira, metafora fu, e mi piace metaforizzare, mi rende siculo, mi rende vivace ma scorbutico, mi rende quello che sono, cioè una persona che se ne fotte di andazzi che non stanno bene a se stesso, cambio strada e cerco il mio di andazzo.  E so che mi hai capito. :rotfl:



Quale offesa ti ho rivolto?
Ho solo riportato il modo di pensare lothariano che è molto lineare e sempre terra terra...

Però già che ti sento...
Mica posso sempre postare con i filtri no?
Perchè se dico A, b capisce C, ma devo stare attento a non urtare Y...inquanto Zeta è suo amico, e quindi potrebbe aversene a male...

Ma dato che siamo qui...
Tu stai con tua moglie: la ami e la stimi...

Non meniamo allora in can per l'aia...

Tu sai meglio di chiunque altro, in mezzo a quale mare di vergogna, tua moglie ha confessato...

E lo sai che è grazie a questo che lei si è salvata...

Perchè tu ne hai avuto compassione...

Hai avuto compassione della sua debolezza...

Vorrei vedere IO se lei fosse venuta avantai sfrontata a sfidarti dicendo...visto che cosa mi è perfino toccato fare, perchè tu mi trascuravi?

Allora si...che si andava alla rottura certa...

Infine Ultimo sai meglio di me...che tante volte le persone si offendono solo quando vengono colpite nel segno no?

E che cosa rimane in tasca a qualcuno quando vede che non riesce a offendere il nemico?
Batte l'aria no?

Sai è come quella volta che me la presi con uno alto il doppio di me...
Ah come ero furibondo...
E menavo pugni a destra e a manca...adesso ti gonfio...ti spacco tutto...

Ma battevo l'aria...
Perchè sto mona...mi teneva con una mano in testa e mi teneva lontano da lui...e non ci arrivavo a colpirlo...no?

E rideva come un matto...


----------



## sienne (14 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non voglio difendere il conte, ma io lo capisco, lo capisco bene, con una frase che il conte capirà istantaneamente, " sono un uomo come lui" e come lui ho reagito, io in una maniera il conte in un'altra.
> 
> Posso comunque capire sienne che discute col conte, ma altri che nel passato lo hanno letto dovrebbero sapere che oltre il suo modo di scrivere dietro ci sta una storia, io non la conosco bene, ma a sprazzi l'ho letta.



Ciao Claudio,

quello che dici, l'ho vedo pure io ... 

ma ho reagito, perché ho percepito qualcosa, che va oltre alla sua storia personale da uomo in coppia. 

noi tutti cambiamo, con ogni esperienza che facciamo! e lo spero bene, che sia così! 

ma, forse ho colto male. 
essendo più o meno soddisfatta di come sono ... 
non posso rinnegare il passato! nessun passo ... 
perché è il passato che mi ha portata a ciò che sono oggi! 
con tutte le esperienze ... brutte, cattive, belle e fantastiche ... 

lui rinnega una parte ... una parte, che secondo me, 
poco centra con la sua vita da uomo di coppia. 

una certa puzza ho sentito ... e l'ho detto ... :mrgreen: ...
nada mas ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Questo è Lothar, come dicitura mi sta bene.* Il resto che hai scritto, non so se eri cosciente dell'offesa rivoltami, a me ed anche ad altri,* ma per me non è importante questo, d'altronde tu mi insegni che se la prende soltant o chi viene toccato, oppure qua dentro se la prende anche chi al momento sta male.
> 
> Ma mi sta bene personalmente tutto quello che hai scritto, d'altronde e indipendentemente da qua dentro da fuori e da un po tutto, la vita è fatta non soltanto di aria che si respira, potrà sembrerà tutta uguale quest'aria ma no lo è, anche questa cambia forma dipendentemente da chi la respira, metafora fu, e mi piace metaforizzare, mi rende siculo, mi rende vivace ma scorbutico, mi rende quello che sono, cioè una persona che se ne fotte di andazzi che non stanno bene a se stesso, cambio strada e cerco il mio di andazzo. E so che mi hai capito. :rotfl:


quanto scommetti che non capisce come ti abbia offeso?:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> è indifendibile


:loso::loso::loso:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Quale offesa ti ho rivolto?
> *Ho solo riportato il modo di pensare lothariano che è molto lineare e sempre terra terra...
> 
> Però già che ti sento...
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> tra le righe sto scrivendo che il conte spesso e volentieri prende la sua forza dalla batosta che ha ricevuto nel passato e, che non vuole più prendere, e scrivendo cazzate gli sembra  le allontani. :mrgreen:


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Fai benissimo anche a difenderlo o a parlare bene di lui visto che con te probabilmente  finora si è comportato in maniera corretta



Corretta? fino all'ultima risposta che mi ha dato, volontariamente oppure no, ha dato della troia a mia moglie. 

Sorvolo perchè non mi tocca, nè se lo ha fatto volontariamente nè se lo ha fatto involontariamente. 

Gli errori fanno parte della vita, in qualsiasi sua dimostrazione, si ci sarebbe da incazzarsi, ma vediamo prima cosa mi risponde il conte .


----------



## Ultimo (14 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Claudio,
> 
> quello che dici, l'ho vedo pure io ...
> 
> ...



:up:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quale offesa ti ho rivolto?
> Ho solo riportato il modo di pensare lothariano che è molto lineare e sempre terra terra...
> 
> Però già che ti sento...
> ...



:up: ne ero sicuro conte,:up:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> quanto scommetti che non capisce come ti abbia offeso?:mrgreen:



Infatti ho letto poc'anzi la risposta, meglio, vuol dire che è stato involontario, ma ne ero certo, ho soltanto voluto chiarire con lui, se lo merita. Per me se lo merita eccome.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Corretta? fino all'ultima risposta che mi ha dato, volontariamente oppure no, ha dato della troia a mia moglie.
> 
> Sorvolo perchè non mi tocca, nè se lo ha fatto volontariamente nè se lo ha fatto involontariamente.
> 
> Gli errori fanno parte della vita, in qualsiasi sua dimostrazione, si ci sarebbe da incazzarsi, ma vediamo prima cosa mi risponde il conte .


Beh...
Tu sai come io consideri tutte le donne...no?

Ma le accetto così come sono no?

Che altro posso fare?

In qualsiasi modo la metti, con qualsiasi epiteto vuoi metterla: io non credo che esista nessuna moglie fedele...

Ma non mi costa nulla far finta di credere no?

Perchè se lei mi dice che è sempre stata fedele...le dico..dimostramelo no?

Ma mi spiace io considero troia ogni donna che tradisce suo marito.
Non mi interessano i motivi.
Non mi interessano le scuse.
Non mi interessa proprio niente...

Ma non intendo offendere
Intendo prendere atto
ed è il mio tentativo di essere obiettivo...

Ohi Ultimo e loro come sono con noi?
Se ci provi sei un maniaco
Se non ci provi sei un gay...

Cosa stiamo diventando...eh?
Il loro paravento?

E' questo il prezzo da pagare per stare in coppia?
Scusarle in tutto e per tutto?

Io non ci sto dentro.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh...
> Tu sai come io consideri tutte le donne...no?
> 
> Ma le accetto così come sono no?
> ...



Conte non devi spiegarlo a me.  io già sapevo.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Conte non devi spiegarlo a me.  io già sapevo.


Te lo dico qui o in mp...
Che stanno cercando di farci litigare
manipolando i nostri post?

:dorme::dorme::dorme::dorme::dorme::dorme::dorme::dorme::dorme:

Neanche fossimo uomini che non hanno una donna in casa...

Mai visto come va quando ci sono compagnie di amici maschi?

Poi si intromettono le mogli e iniziano i casini...mai visto?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (14 Giugno 2013)

Ciao Conte,

su, vieni ... a tavolino ... un bicchiere di un buon vino rosso ...

dobbiamo parlare ... perché da donna il prezzo l'ho pagato io ... 

non è il "sesso" ... è il tipo di persona che si è ... 

forse, questo è un passo ... che ti manca ... non generalizzare ... 

ma attento, non allungare la mano ... :rotfl: ... 

mordo ... :mrgreen:

sienne


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Te lo dico qui o in mp...
> Che stanno cercando di farci litigare
> manipolando i nostri post?
> 
> ...



:risata: 

no vabbè...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Te lo dico qui o in mp...
> Che stanno cercando di farci litigare
> manipolando i nostri post?
> 
> ...



Minchia!! ignoriamole!! tanto non conta quello che scrivono, conta il masculo! quello che noi scriviamo conta! :mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ecco come quando mia moglie sta incazzata no? lei parla e grida! e mi dice ad alta voce, clà esci da sotto il tavolo!!!!! io gli rispondo, tesoro qua il masculo sono io, comando io e da sotto il tavolo non esco.































































Fino a quando non posi il bastone non esco!!:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Conte,
> 
> su, vieni ... a tavolino ... un bicchiere di un buon vino rosso ...
> 
> ...


Facciamo così...co vengo in Svizzera te lo dico...
E ti porto a cena...

Ti ascolterò volentieri...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Minchia!! ignoriamole!! tanto non conta quello che scrivono, conta il masculo! quello che noi scriviamo conta! :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> 
> Ecco come quando mia moglie sta incazzata no? lei parla e grida! e mi dice ad alta voce, clà esci da sotto il tavolo!!!!! io gli rispondo, tesoro qua il masculo sono io, comando io e da sotto il tavolo non esco.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Cosa non siamo noi uomini...
:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## sienne (14 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Facciamo così...co vengo in Svizzera te lo dico...
> E ti porto a cena...
> 
> Ti ascolterò volentieri...


Ciao Conte,

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


mi sa, che mi sono fregata da sola ... 

tu sei un chiacchierone! 
sai tricottare molto bene ... parole e concetti!

ma anche io ... :mrgreen: ... non mi freghi ... 
dal vivo ... ho più canali ... e capisco meglio ...

dimmelo ... ci sto ..  ...

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Conte,
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Affare fatto...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Facciamo così...co vengo in Svizzera te lo dico...
> E ti porto a cena...
> 
> Ti ascolterò volentieri...


non c'è la fai con sienne, tocca sul vivo, ti prende per il collo e ti alza fino a quando non puoi fare che battute soltanto, altrimenti sei costretto a riflettere, e se rifletti non puoi rispondere, i perchè non te li scrivo, aumenterei la bufera....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Conte,
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Che fai? mi copi!! weila che bello scrivere senza virgole eh!


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh...
> Tu sai come io consideri tutte le donne...no?
> 
> Ma le accetto così come sono no?
> ...


Inutile chiederti per l'ennesima volta che donne frequenti
Mai pensato che un uomo che non ci provi con me sia gay.
Semplicemente non gli interesso, oppure ha capito che non è il momento, oppure semplicemente ci stiamo ancora conoscendo.
E se ci provi, nel modo giusto, senza doppigiochi, in modo non pesante mi fa piacere, libera ovviamente di dire anche di no


----------



## sienne (14 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che fai? mi copi!! weila che bello scrivere senza virgole eh!


Ciao 

ehhhh si!   ...

bellissimo! 

anche i puntini hanno un loro fascino ... 

qua ... tutto è fatto a mano, in casa ... nature!

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Inutile chiederti per l'ennesima volta che donne frequenti
> Mai pensato che un uomo che non ci provi con me sia gay.
> Semplicemente non gli interesso, oppure ha capito che non è il momento, oppure semplicemente ci stiamo ancora conoscendo.
> E se ci provi, nel modo giusto, senza doppigiochi, in modo non pesante mi fa piacere, libera ovviamente di dire anche di no


Si dei le solite minchiate...dei...bisogna provarci nel modo giusto...ossia quello che hanno deciso loro...dio che guma...
chiudiamola qua...che potrei...


----------



## sienne (14 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Inutile chiederti per l'ennesima volta che donne frequenti
> Mai pensato che un uomo che non ci provi con me sia gay.
> Semplicemente non gli interesso, oppure ha capito che non è il momento, oppure semplicemente ci stiamo ancora conoscendo.
> E se ci provi, nel modo giusto, senza doppigiochi, in modo non pesante mi fa piacere, libera ovviamente di dire anche di no


Ciao,

ehhh ... le cose giuste vanno dette!

No ... si può e si deve dire ... se non ci va! 

E se non piacciamo ... dobbiamo farcene una ragione ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si dei le solite minchiate...dei...bisogna provarci nel modo giusto...ossia quello che hanno deciso loro...dio che guma...
> chiudiamola qua...che potrei...



Che potresti? Inutile che lasci intendere cose, sentiamo....


----------



## sienne (14 Giugno 2013)

Ciao Conte,

vedo, che qualcosa tra voi ...

ma devi ammettere, che alcuni ... proprio ti "sbavano" ... 
o ti prendono per scema ... 

a te, da uomo ... non da fastidio quando osservi?

sienne


----------



## lothar57 (14 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si dei le solite minchiate...dei...bisogna provarci nel modo giusto...ossia quello che hanno deciso loro...dio che guma...
> chiudiamola qua...che potrei...



amico molto modestamente,per quel che vedo e ho visto,due donne identiche non esistono.
E il suo bello no???se no che gusto ci sarebbe a ''cacciarle''??


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che potresti? Inutile che lasci intendere cose, sentiamo....


No, adesso non mi va di dirtelo...
Dopo se ho voglia te lo dico...
Intanto immagina quel che ti pare...
E convinciti che quel che ti pare
è quello che io penso...

Non mi puoi comandare
Io no tuo servo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico molto modestamente,per quel che vedo e ho visto,due donne identiche non esistono.
> E il suo bello no???se no che gusto ci sarebbe a ''cacciarle''??


Cacciarle via da noi...è bellissimo...mi diverto da morire...
E mi ripago delle angherie subite...
A me piace tanto cacciarle...
E mollarle quando le ho prese...
S'incazzano che non sai...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No, adesso non mi va di dirtelo...
> Dopo se ho voglia te lo dico...
> Intanto immagina quel che ti pare...
> E convinciti che quel che ti pare
> ...


Ma io non immagino nulla perchè nulla c'è da imamginare. Ero curiosa di sapere cosa ti inventavi. 
Sei tu che lasci intendere di sapere e lo lasci intendere al forum quando invece non hai un cazzo da dire su di me che qui non si sappia
Quindi tesoro bello, ridi quanto vuoi
Tu no mio servo
Io no una cretina che puoi manipolare a tuo piacimento


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io non immagino nulla perchè nulla c'è da imamginare. Ero curiosa di sapere cosa ti inventavi.
> Sei tu che lasci intendere di sapere e lo lasci intendere al forum quando invece non hai un cazzo da dire su di me che qui non si sappia
> Quindi tesoro bello, ridi quanto vuoi
> Tu no mio servo
> Io no una cretina che puoi manipolare a tuo piacimento


verde virtuale amica bella!


----------



## lothar57 (14 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cacciarle via da noi...è bellissimo...mi diverto da morire...
> E mi ripago delle angherie subite...
> A me piace tanto cacciarle...
> E mollarle quando le ho prese...
> S'incazzano che non sai...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


sai Conte,quando ieri ho visto sms della tipa di 9 mesi fa',non ci credevo..e'stata gtande soddisfazione,e non ti dico che vagonate di autostima...sono sensazioni favolose.forse ancora meglio di quelle,che avro'quando e se finalizzeremo..


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2013)

io adoro lothar che fa sempre discorsi per conto suo...di qualsiasi cosa siparli
che gli frega?:rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (14 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> io adoro lothar che fa sempre discorsi per conto suo...di qualsiasi cosa siparli
> che gli frega?:rotfl:


no Mini al Conte Mona piace ciacciarle via....a me cacciarle dentro...c'entra no??


----------



## Ultimo (14 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> io adoro lothar che fa sempre discorsi per conto suo...di qualsiasi cosa siparli
> che gli frega?:rotfl:


Secondo me lo avrà tanto piccolo a forza di sfregarlo che qualche volta gli scompare.... ops.. scusatemi.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sai Conte,quando ieri ho visto sms della tipa di 9 mesi fa',non ci credevo..e'stata gtande soddisfazione,e non ti dico che vagonate di autostima...sono sensazioni favolose.forse ancora meglio di quelle,che avro'quando e se finalizzeremo..


Ma mica ti sarai pure venuto nelle mutande, eh Micio?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che potresti? Inutile che lasci intendere cose, sentiamo....


Allora senti...
Se io scrivo blablabla...
E tu anzichè partire in quarta e attaccarmi
Fai finta di non aver letto...

Sono io quello che resto a bocca asciutta no?
E la mia provocazione casca nel vuoto...

Invece io noto che anche quando non ti nomino...o niente...

Insomma basta solo che ti quoti...
Tu cominci a fare fuoco dalle narici...

E fai il mio gioco no?

Mai pensato che la miglior arma è l'indifferenza?

Pensa il conte tenta di avviare uno dei suoi vespai e gli va buca...

Osserva per esempio Brunetta...
Nonostante la spunci in mille modi...
Non ci casca mai...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Perchè tanto nulla cambia nè nella mia vita e soprattutto nella tua...eh?

VOglio dire...

( Ma spero di averti fatto capire dove sta l'intelligenza e la stupidità: a te l'ardua scelta)


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora senti...
> Se io scrivo blablabla...
> E tu anzichè partire in quarta e attaccarmi
> Fai finta di non aver letto...
> ...


Mai pensato che rispondo alle tue provocazioni per far notare quando sei piccolo? (E non di statura, quello é risaputo  )
Spero di a verti fatto capire dove sta l'intelligenza e la stupiditá: a te l'ardia scelta. Io so giá da che parte sto

Faccine che prendono per il culo a piacimento


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mai pensato che rispondo alle tue provocazioni per far notare quando sei piccolo? (E non di statura, quello é risaputo  )
> Spero di a verti fatto capire dove sta l'intelligenza e la stupiditá: a te l'ardia scelta. Io so giá da che parte sto
> 
> Faccine che prendono per il culo a piacimento


No non ci avevo pensato...
Ma contenta te...
Contenti tutti...

Fai pure...
Che me frega a me?

Osserverai vieppiù che qua dentro ognuno pensa con la propria testa e agisce come crede...

E non sei in grado di convincere nessuno di alcunchè...

Si lo so...tu hai il tuo gruppetto...

Io l'umanità intera...

Di che dovrei preoccuparmi?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No non ci avevo pensato...
> Ma contenta te...
> Contenti tutti...
> 
> ...


Ma io non voglio convincere nessuno
Per me il forum tutto ti puó adorare non mi riguarda.
Quanti ti rode che ho il mio gruppetto  ?
Si si lo so tu stai bene da solo, si si non te ne frega nulla vero vero
Per questo appena puoi nomini il gruppo

Non hai nulla di cui preoccuparti, infatti se vedi non ti cerco e non ti provoco

Purtroppo non puoi dire la stessa cosa ahahahahah

Hai resistito una settimana mettendomi in ignore se ti ero indifferente potevi lasciarmici


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io non voglio convincere nessuno
> Per me il forum tutto ti puó adorare non mi riguarda.
> Quanti ti rode che ho il mio gruppetto  ?
> Si si lo so tu stai bene da solo, si si non te ne frega nulla vero vero
> ...


Bon si dei hai ragione...
Non mi ricordo come è andata a sto giro...

Mi pare che ti sei meravigliata di come il mio amico Lothar gestisce i suoi rapporti extraconiugali...
E ho detto la mia...

Non mi rode che hai il tuo gruppetto...anzi...

Capisco che hai bisogno di chi ti supporta...

Io no...

Abbiamo esigenze e bisogni diversi no?

Ma ripeto...
Tu gestisci i tuoi rapporti personali come pare a te...
Che lothar gestisce i suoi come pare a lui...

Ognuno si goda con quel che può...

E chiudiamola qua...

Tu mi hai rubinato
Io ti ho rubinato
Siamo pari
Quindi va in mona...cioè va in pace...
E fa come ti pare...


----------

